# WoW und die Frau



## Rotel (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Sofern du erwartest in dem Thread hier dicke Tüten zu sehen, nur weil das "Zauberwort" welches mit F beginnt (Nein nicht das du Ferkel) im Threadtitel steht, drück auch gleich wieder "zurück" da oben links. Das hier soll eine sachliche, ernste, erwachsene, flamefreie, ruhige und speziell ironiefreie - wie immer bei Buffed -*hust* Diskussion werden. Ausserdem sei gewarnt, der nun folgende Text wirkt mit Sicherheit(!) arrogant und voreingenommen. Wenn dich das stört, siehe oben. 

Wie bereits erwähnt gehts um das weibliche Geschlecht. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass hier die eine oder andere Frau mitliest. Genauso weiss ich, dass es dieses Thema schon dutzende male gab. Vileicht ist jedoch der Blickwinkel nun mal anderst, wir werden sehen. Am Ende des Threads.
World of Warcraft. Ein Stichwort gesprochen in einem Saal mit hundert Menschen und mindestens 10 Augenpaare heben sich. Jeder kennt es. Du als Spieler, deine Eltern, deine Freunde, deine Freundin ja sogar der Pudel kennt es, der sich doch immer neben dich legt und auf ein Stück Pizza hofft, dass achtlos und in Rage durch's Zimmer fliegt wenn der Raid mal wieder gewhipet ist. Noch nie hat ein Computerspiel, mit Ausnahme von Tetris anno domini vileicht, eine dermasen breite Masse an verschiedenen Leuten angesprochen. Darunter befinden sich immer mehr auch des Mannes bessere Hälfte; Die Frauen.
Doch bevor ich auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads komme möchte ich ausschweifen und die Herren ein wenig beleuchten, welche dieses Spiel (noch) spielen. Hier kommt meine Meinung: Aufgehorcht! 

In meinem Job als Verkaufsleiter eines Geschäfts für alles Mögliche aus der Branche Computer, Heimelektronik etc. verkaufe ich pro Monat im Minimum an die hundert WoW Pre-Paid Karten. Das an sich ist nicht sonderlich speziell, interessant dabei ist, an wen ich sie verkaufe. Vileicht mag es ein wenig komisch klingen, ist die Klientel jedoch meist ein wenig ... speziell. Von 100 verkauften Karten gehen 95 in den Besitz männlicher Käufer über. Diese sind, in sagen wir 60 Fällen, unauffällig, zürückhaltend, kommunikations legastenisch, scheu, introvetiert oder halt sonst irgendwie, ja, speziell. Selten begegnet man einem Kunden, der vileicht eben vom Training kommt,  offen wirkt, trendig ist oder was weiss ich. Nun fühlst du dich wahrscheinlich angepisst, denkst, wer ich denn sei, dass ich mir solche Worte erlaube. Aber tief drinnen weisst du, dass ich recht habe. Jeder der WoW spielt kennt einen "Freak" im Umfeld. Sei es im digitalen oder im realen. Was ich damit sagen will; WoW ist vielfach eine Freakshow. 
Diese Show wird atemberaubend, sobald sich die restlichen 5 der 100 Kunden im Store blicken lassen. Die Frauen, welche die Gamecards kaufen. Ich gönne mir einige Anmerkungen:  Es hält sich hartnäckig das Gerücht, dass jede Frau die WoW spielt wahrscheinlich mal ein Mann war. Oder das sie fünf Zentner wiegt und eine eigene Postleitzahl hat. Oder das ihre Haut...ach lassen wir es. Die Vorurteile sind dermassen breit gefächert, dass man sich kaum mehr entscheiden kann, an welches man zuerst denken soll. Ausserdem spielt jede "reale" Frau im Spiel einen möglichst männlichen Charakter (Das haben sie von uns, wir spielen ja auch die weiblichen Chars *zwinker*) und gibt sich männliche Namen. Es bleibt die Hoffnung für die männliche Freakshow. Im Hinterkopf, irgendwo ganz klein, kommt eben doch: "Boah wenn die Tusse doch echt ist...schleck...balz...schlabber" und jedes mal wenn beispielsweise hier im Forum ein weibliches Wesen spricht, spielen die Hormone genauso verrückt. Ha! 
Meine Herren. Was jetzt kommt wird ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Ich sprach über die restlichen Fünf, weiblichen, Kunden. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die fünf Aspekte. Hmpf. Genauso könne man es auch beschreiben.

*
Kundin Eins: Nozdormu, Herr der Zeit.* Das "Mädel" ist an die Fünfzig und hat ihre beste Zeit bereits hinter sich. Ich lächle.
*
Kundin Zwei: Ysera, Herrin der Träume.* Das Mädel, zirka 20,  macht einen total verpennten Eindruck, sowohl optisch als auch gefühlt. Ich lächle.
*
Kundin Drei: Malygos, Herr der Magie.* Das Mädel, zirka 16, hat die Haarfarbe von Malygos Haut. Blau. Wirkt hypernervös, gestresst schon fast chaotisch. Ich lächle.
*
Kundin Vier: Neltharion, Herr der Erde. *_Auch bekannt als Deathwing_. Das Mädel, zirka 20, hat ungefähr soviel Make-Up aufm Gesicht wie meine Freundin in einem Monat braucht. Weisser Teint, dunkle Augenringe. Ich lächle.

...

Das waren vier. Und somit 99 von hundert WoW Prepaid-Karte kaufenden Kunden und vier von fünf Weibchen *g*. Die extremsten Beispiele hier aufgezählt. Natürlich gibt es auch "Normalos", aber die interessieren hier nicht. Altag. Gewohnheit. Und dann....kommt Nummer Fünf!

*Kundin Fünf: Alexzstrazsa. Herrin des Lebens.*

Ein Mädel. DAS Mädel, zirka mitte 20. Ein Lächeln trifft mein Gesicht. Perfekte Zähne. Augen, wie aus einem kitischen Bilderbuch. Perfektes Haar. Ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten. Ich achte zuerst garnicht auf den Artikel in ihrer Hand. Inerhalb weniger hundertstel Sekunden denkt sich mein Hirn folgendes: "WoW" (im Sinen von *woooah*) und "Die kauft bestimmt Musik-CD's". Dann kommt der Shock. Was landet auf dem Thresen: Eine WoW Karte. EINE WOW KARTE VERFLUCHTE SCHEISSE NOCHMAL!!!!!!!!! Ich kanns irgendwie nicht fassen. Es entzieht sich jedweder Logik. Ich höre mich denken "Die kauft sie für ihren Freund" und danach zögernd sagen: "Du spielst WoW?" Sie schaut mich beleidigt an. Boing, aha, sie kennt das Klischee und ist nicht zufrieden damit. Eine halbe Sekunde später die Antwort: "Ja, und" ? Ich stottere irgend eine Geschichte zusammen von wegen "Spielt das noch jemand, blablabla. Ist doch alt. Blablabla". Für mich bricht eine (Vorurteils)Welt zusammen. Ich senke den Blick, ja, ich verlor die Fassung. Dann, ein dezentes Kichern und ich blicke, immer noch irritiert, auf und höre mit einem neckischen Grinsen verbunden: "Ueberrascht"? Ich lächle.

Wenn du eine Frau bist und das liest, entschuldige. Wenn du ein Mann bist und das liest, entschuldige. Ich halte WoW immer noch für eine Freakshow. Einst spielte ich es selbst, bis ich merkte was es mit mir anstellte. Ich bin losgekommen davon und meine Vorurteile verstärkten sich, auch durch die tägliche Bestätigung in Form der Sichtung diverser oben genannter Beispiele. Speziell was Frauen angeht dachte ich mir, dass es nur Typ 1-4 gibt. Ausnahmslos. Ueberall gibt es Ausnahmen, bei WoW jedoch nicht. Dies dachte ich, in meiner Arroganz. Ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Seit heute weiss ich: Es gibt Ausnahmen. Vileicht habe ich es geahnt, jedoch nicht in diesem Ausmas. Eine solch bildhübsche Frau, dazu singel wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiss, spielt World of Warcraft. Das Massenphänomen. Selbst wenn ich nicht seit langer Zeit glücklich vergeben wäre, hätte ich diese Lady in diesem Moment nicht angequatscht, was mir sonst wirklich nicht schwerfällt! Wie denn? "Wo spielst du?" "Hast du Lust mal durch Goldshire zu reiten?" Danke für die Horizonterweiterung. Ich lächle, immer noch!


Gute Nacht
Rotel


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

First! Was sinnvolles schreibe ichs wenn ichs gelesen hab. XD

EDIT:
Finde das ganze Thema ein bissel daneben. Ich hab mir früher auch immer gedacht: "hm WoW, alles Kellerkinder die fett sind und mit 30 noch bei Mutti wohnen"
In der Tat  sieht es aber ganz anders aus. Die meisten meiner Reallife Freunde die WoW spielen sind alle samt sehr sportlich(Rudern Fußball handbbal etc.) gehen Wochends auch mal unter die Leute und sind auch sehr offen.

Und die Frauentypen die du da beschreibst konnte ich jetzt auch in keiner Spielerin die ich kenne wieder erkennen und weibliche bekanntschaften hab ich in WoW im laufe der Zeit auch einige gemacht.

Und bei 5 Gamecards den Monat an Spielerinnen isses mir klar dass dir ein Muster auffällt. Alle 2 Monate braucht man ne neue und kommt wieder.


----------



## Medulla (30. Oktober 2009)

das einzige was ich beim durchlesen gedacht habe war, ich hab mir noch nie eine gamekarte gekauft...


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir den Text vorlesen lassen ... ACHTUNG ... von einer Frau (eine echte) \o/

Danke für diese süffisante, sehr unterhaltsame Beobachtung. Ich bin selber so ein Freak und gebe es auch gerne zu.

Weiter so - viel Spaß noch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Nuffing (30. Oktober 2009)

....Bei solchen threads bestätigt sich meine behauptung das der wohl größte grund mit WoW aufzuhören die Communty ist wo der TE leider dazu gehört...

Allein schon das ich deine behauptungen mehr als nur gelogen finde da du alles behaupten kannst benutz wohl noch ein großer teil das "internet" sowie internatbanking usw.

Und weder mein ex, noch ich, noch mein bruder, oder mein freundeskreis der zockt sieht irgendwie so aus wie du es behauptest.

Aber nen schöner versuch, mach doch gleich mit dem "WoW spieler werden Amokläufer" thread weiter...


----------



## Killadelphia (30. Oktober 2009)

In before closed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btt: 
joa nett zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber so recht weiß ich nich was das nu bezwecken soll?! so.. iwie..


edit sagt:

Ich persönlich mag frauen die wow spielen.. mit den kann man sich (wenn man z.b. ein wenig betrunken is) auch gut über epixx, raids und ( !!! ) pvp unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bisher nur positive erfahrungen gemacht und viele sahen auch noch gut aus^^

mfg.

Gustav Gans


----------



## Xerj (30. Oktober 2009)

ist schon wieder vollmond???


----------



## Minastry (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann deine Überraschung verstehen, zumindest wenn ich mich in die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen versetze der nur in Klischees zu denken scheint. Hoffe du kannst deine mickrige, einfache Welt wieder flicken.


----------



## Maladin (30. Oktober 2009)

Es handelt sich doch hierbei um einfache Beobachtungen. Nehmt es nicht zu ernst - es ist sicher nicht böswillig.

/wink maladin


----------



## Dini (30. Oktober 2009)

Xerj schrieb:


> ist schon wieder vollmond???


Wieso, willste eine mit meinem Paddel? :>
Bleibt freundlich und beim Thema.

Hab das Thema gern gelesen *breit schmunzel*

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Nuffing (30. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)



hach ich liebe es wenn du das schreibst n_n


----------



## Xerj (30. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wieso, willste eine mit meinem Paddel? :>



:-)


----------



## Brisni (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das exemplarisch dafür ist wie du als "Verkaufsleiter" Kunden siehst, hast du offensichtlich ein ausgewachsenes Problem mit deinem Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - gute Besserung


----------



## Nuffing (30. Oktober 2009)

Brisni schrieb:


> Wenn das exemplarisch dafür ist wie du als "Verkaufsleiter" Kunden siehst, hast du offensichtlich ein ausgewachsenes Problem mit deinem Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, allgemein das er so ein Eklig oberflächlicher mensch ist...


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> hätte ich diese Lady in diesem Moment nicht angequatscht, was mir sonst wirklich nicht schwerfällt!





Das is einie nützliche Information für die gesamte Frauenwelt. Ab sofort wird auch immer eine Gamecard in die Handtasche gepackt und wenn man auf ner Party angebaggert wird zückt man die einfach. Super idee. Ich schließe jetzt dabei einfach mal vom TE auf alle Männer, wird schon irgendwie stimmen.


----------



## Brisni (30. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es handelt sich doch hierbei um einfache Beobachtungen. Nehmt es nicht zu ernst - es ist sicher nicht böswillig.
> 
> /wink maladin


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich denke, dass es hier eher um eine allgemeine negative Haltung gegenüber seinen Kunden geht. Der Aufhänger: Käufer eines WOW- Produkts passt vordergründig hier ganz gut ins Forum, doch das eigentliche Problem scheint Frust, Langeweile oder Unzufriedenheit im Verkäuferalltag zu sein, vielleicht Burnout-Syndrom.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2009)

> Es handelt sich doch hierbei um einfache Beobachtungen. Nehmt es nicht zu ernst - es ist sicher nicht böswillig.



Soso

Bin mal eben nen Thread aufmachen in dem ich jeden 2. Konsolen/PC/Handheld Spieler als Freakshow beleidige!
Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kenne einige Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das trifft schon zu.


----------



## Gustav Gans (30. Oktober 2009)

Killadelphia schrieb:


> In before closed!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wär schön wenn du meinen Namen aus dem Spiel lassen würdest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:btt

Ich denke jeder der die Buffed Show ansieht weiß das diese Einschätzung nicht zutrifft. Zumal ich nciht weiß wie hoch der Anteil derer ist die überhaupt mit GC spielen. Als ich noch spielte wär mir das viel zu umständlich gewesen.

Wenn also so ein Statistik vom TE aufgestellt wird, so ist der Hinweis erlaubt, dass er wahrscheinlich nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Wow SpielerInnen sieht:

1. Die im Umkreis des Ladens wohnen, 
2. Die in seiner Arbeitszeit einkaufen
3 Die überhaupt mit Gamecard bezahlen.

Aber sonst wars nett zu lesen ;-)

Bleibt nur anzumerken das die 1% Frauen die der TE meint, wohl für Buffed arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder in meiner alten Gilde waren.

Viel Spass beim spielen, ob mit/als  Mann oder Frau
Gustav Gans


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Brisni schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich denke, dass es hier eher um eine allgemeine negative Haltung gegenüber seinen Kunden geht. Der Aufhänger: Käufer eines WOW- Produkts passt vordergründig hier ganz gut ins Forum, doch das eigentliche Problem scheint Frust, Langeweile oder Unzufriedenheit im Verkäuferalltag zu sein, vielleicht Burnout-Syndrom.





Ich liebe ja diese Hobby Psychologen(oder gerne auch Ärzte mit 2 House-Staffeln auf DVD) die anhand eines Posts oder ne Chatunterhaltung irgend einen Humbug diagnostizieren. "Hey sir sie haben dass m in dem Wort "Müll" zweimal getippt, ich glaube sie Pakinson"


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Oktober 2009)

@TE

Wenn ich mir so Deine Denkweisen durchdenke, komem ich zu dem Entschluss, das Du schon vor Deiner WoW Zeit ein Freak warst und es auch nach dieser noch bist ;-)


----------



## lcVIPER (30. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, allgemein das er so ein Eklig oberflächlicher mensch ist...



wenn mir jemand auf grund seinen aussehens nicht passt  (ich ihn/sie nicht richen kann) ist mir der rest egal. oder fängst du mit jedem der dir über den weg läuft ein gespräch an?
wenn das so ist würde ich mir mal gedanken machen wieso das so ist

ein kunde wird nunmal nach seinem aussehen beurteilt nicht nach seinem charakter und wenn er was verkaufen will muss er auf grund des aussehens beurteiln können wie er mit dem kunden umzugehen hat


----------



## Rainaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> In meinem Job als Verkaufsleiter eines Geschäfts für alles Mögliche aus der Branche Computer, Heimelektronik etc.




Ein Mediamarkt/Saturn/medimax-Fuzzie bezeichnet andere als Freaks - das nenn ich mutig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Oktober 2009)

@TE: schöner Text mit Sinn und Witz und Charme.
Leider ist das hier nicht nötig und trifft deshalb auf viel Kritik in Form von Beleidigungen.

Viele können halt nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen..

Wer nen Mitternachtsverkauf mitgemacht hat, weiss, wovon Du sprichst. 80% der beim WotLK Mitternachtsverkauf anwesenden, würden sich bei Tageslicht nicht vor die Tür wagen...
Von bepickelten Nachtelf-Druiden in Begleitung ihrer Eltern über die 130-Kilo/160cm grossen Schamanen bis hin zu den ***zensiert***, war alles vertreten.

Doch es gab auch noch die anderen 20%: Menschen mit Sinn,Witz und Charme.
Ich persönlich bin dankbar, dass es in unserer Gilde viele Frauen gibt. Ist das Niveau mal wieder im Keller,sprich unterhalb der Gürtellinie, braucht nur eine ins TS zu kommen und schon steigt es wieder.
Witzigerweise hört auch das infantile ge-lole und ge-rofle auf, wenn Frauen auf der Bildfläche erscheinen.

Mein Dank an die Mädels dafür!


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Oktober 2009)

> In meinem Job als *Verkaufsleiter* eines Geschäfts für alles Mögliche aus der Branche Computer, Heimelektronik etc.





Rainaar schrieb:


> Ein Mediamarkt/Saturn/medimax-Fuzzie bezeichnet andere als Freaks - das nenn ich mutig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass Du ihn Fuzzie nennst, find ich mutig von Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Dass Du ihn Fuzzie nennst, find ich mutig von Dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht!

Oder hast Du mal in solch einem Laden jemanden gesehen der, egal in welcher Position ( und damit meine ich nicht die z.B. gelangweilte Haltung oder das elegante Nasenbohren), kein "Fuzzie" war?

Und das "leiter" im Namen ist in Zeiten des "Facility Managers" ungefähr soviel wert wie das Pfand auf ner PET Flasche.

Klingt fies - ist aber so.


----------



## Miniatura (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin wohl auch eine der Ausnahmen in WOW, die weibliche Chars spielt UND auch tatsächlich weiblich ist. Gestern bin ich 41 geworden, bin Mutter von drei Kindern von denen 2 selbst WOW spielen. Ich spiele seit der closed Beta, spiele eigentlich täglich 1-4 Stunden - bin ich ein Freak? Meine Kinder finden es jedenfalls cool eine Mutter zu haben die WOW spielt. Die anderen Mütter stricken eben und häkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (30. Oktober 2009)

Miniatura schrieb:


> Meine Kinder finden es jedenfalls cool eine Mutter zu haben die WOW spielt. Die anderen Mütter stricken eben und häkeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to topic:

Die Geschichte fand ich echt gut! Lustig wie du dir Gedanken über die Leute machtest.
Ich dachte schon, ich sei die einzige die sich darüber gerne mal Gedanken macht, was
das für Menschen sind.


----------



## Jahlaks (30. Oktober 2009)

@ TE


du hast leider noch nicht das größte Elend gesehen, die haben nämlich ELV und Online-Banking!
*Wer Gamecards im Laden kauft, traut sich noch auf die Straße.  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei der "Selbstportrait-vorm-Badezimmerspiegel-der-elterlichen-Wohnung" Fraktion ist es eig. das gleiche, der unterscheid ist nur: Der allgemeine WoW-Freak weiss das er scheisse aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieviele der - wahren es über 10 Millionen? - Spieler/innen bei WoW im Schnitt 2 Stunden und mehr am Tag daddeln. Aber ich denke mal es werden ziemlich viele sein (mind. 25%?). All diese (und mich damit eingeschlossen) würde ich als WoW-Freaks bezeichnen.
Jetzt stellt sich aber erstmal die Frage was man unter Freak versteht. oder!?
Für mich ist ein Freak jemand, der sich extensiv mit einer bestimmten Sache beschäftigt. Mein Kollege rennt zum Beispiel mind. drei Tage die Woche zum Judotraining, stellt seinen Dienstplan extra dafür um, und macht selbst im Büro noch Trockenübungen - eindeutig ein Freak!!!
Aber ist er deshalb bekloopt, assozial, oder sonstwie eingeschränkt zurechnungsfähig? Nein!
Ergo sind Freaks - zumindest nach meiner Definition - schlicht Leute die sich intensiv ihrer Leidenschaft widmen. Menschen die jedes Wochenende zwei Tage in die Dizze gehen, so tun als ob die tanzen könnten, sich mehr Wodka in den Hals schütten als gut für sie ist und hunderte Euros für Klamotten ausgeben, die schon im nächsten Jahr entsorgt werden müssen, um nicht als uncool zu gelten, sind für mich auch ziemlich freakig. Aber jedem das seinen...

Was ich aber in keinster Weise freakig noch sonst irgendwie lustig finde sind Leute die andere beleidigen! Wenn dann außer den Beleidigungen nicht mal ein Hauch substanzielles zum Thema geschrieben wird, dann sind solche Poster bei mir schon mal unten durch. Mir haben meine eltern noch Manieren beigebracht und ich wende sie - wer hätte es gedacht - auch an! Aber ok, ich bin auch fast 40. Vermutlich ist sowas (ja auch mein Alter) einfach unccol.

Und schon (?) bin ich auch beim Thrad-Thema:
Die WoW-Abonnenten und Gamecard-Nutzer sind vermutlich ein ziemlich repräsanter Mischmasch aus den Menschen, die sich überhaupt mit Computern als Spielplattform beschäftigen.
Ich finde es eigentlich ziemlich logisch, daß der Großteil davon nicht zu vergleichen ist, mit Leuten die man in Fitnessclubs, Discos oder beim Betteln oder sonstwo trifft. Denn die haben eben andere Hobbies. Und wenn ich in ein Geschäft gehe, nur um mir schnell ein Computerspiel, eine Gamecard oder sonstwas zu kaufen, dann werde ich mich dafür bestimmt nicht extra stylen!
Mich wundert es auch, dass der TE im Monat hundert mal wegen einer Gamecard angesprochen wird!? Wer sowas braucht, der weiß normalerweise wo er sie findet und wird allenfalls vom Securitymenschen und der Kassiererin wahrgenommen. Mit dem Verkaufsleiter dürfte diese Klientel relativ wenig in berührung kommen...

Aber nun zu den Frauen!
Ich wundere mich überhaupt, wieviele Frauen WoW spielen! Ganz besonders wundere ich mich dann, wenn ich einige davon außerhalb des Spieles treffe. Denn auch ich bin, wie fast alle Menschen, nicht frei von Vorurteilen. Und in Bezug auf Frauen (in meinem Altersumfeld) und Computerspiele, hatte ich bis zu WoW die Erfahrung gemacht das es nur sehr wenige gibt, die sich dafür interessieren. Und wenn dann meist für Spiele wie "Die Sims".
Aber bei WoW ist das anders! In der Gilde die mich zur Zeit erträgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind auch viele Frauen. Das finde ich vorallem deshalb schön, weil Frauen meiner Erfahrung nach anders spielen als Männer. Und damit lernt man eben auch andere Spielweisen kennen. Das wiederum macht das Spiel wieder auf eine andere Art interessant. Außerdem kann man(n) mit Frauen auch besser flirten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann ist, dass sich der Umgangston im TS ändert, wenn eine Frau dazukommt. Zum einen sind eigentlich immer Frauen bei uns im TS (die quatschen auch mehr als die Kerle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zum anderen sind die meisten Frauen auch nicht gerade Nonnen! Bei uns gibt´s durchaus auch anzüglichere Witze - von beiden Seiten. Aber das Niveau ist trotzdem weit entfernt von dem Gossendeutsch, dass hier im Forum viel zu oft zu finden ist. Ich sollte aber wohl dazu sagen, das der Altersschnitt in unserer Gilde um die 30 liegt.

So, genug getippt - wir ja eh kaum jemand komplett durchlesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Munter bleiben!!!


----------



## Makalvian (30. Oktober 2009)

Klick

Ich denke eher so wird es demnächst aussehen und Hündchen Mann der sich vor sich hin von einer Ecke zu anderen schubsen lässt wird es haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (30. Oktober 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einige Freaks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freaks gibt´s überall. Sogar auf der Arbeit, von daher… 



lcVIPER schrieb:


> (…)
> ein kunde wird nunmal nach seinem aussehen beurteilt nicht nach seinem charakter und wenn er was verkaufen will muss er auf grund des aussehens beurteiln können wie er mit dem kunden umzugehen hat


Verdammt, dann hält man mich bestimmt für´n Azubi Terroristen, aufgrund meines (wenn auch kurzen) Bartes…

Zum Thema:
Ein lustiger Text, aber er stößt sicher negativ auf…
Ich sitz hier auf der Arbeit an einem Tisch (diese riesigen Büro Tische- gnarf, ich komm nich auf´m Namen…) mit 2 Frauen- eine zockt WoW und hat den Text gelesen. Sie fand den wiederrum nich so lustig…^^


----------



## Janica-Damira (30. Oktober 2009)

@ TE: hast du es ironisch gemeint, ist es dir gut gelungen. Hut ab. 

Wenn du das geschriebene jedoch vollkommen ernst meinst: failed.


----------



## Lenelli (30. Oktober 2009)

ich war vor meiner pc-gamer-"karriere" auch schon ein freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder toll, wenn wildfremde menschen in nem Forum jemand anderem was unterstellen - zumal der TE doch direkt am Anfang folgendes geschrieben hat;



Rotel schrieb:


> Ausserdem sei gewarnt, der nun folgende Text wirkt mit Sicherheit(!) arrogant und *voreingenommen*.



Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig heissen, das der nimmer alle Tassen im Schrank hat oder jemanden beleidigen will etc...

ich selber spiel ne weibliche Blutelfe als main - und hab schon des öfteren Gruppen/Gilden gehabt, die mehr als erstaunt waren, wenn rausgekommen ist, das ich in RL auch ne Frau bin.... Meine Schwester mit ihrer Jägerin  hat das gleiche Phänomen beobachtet, vor allem auch, als wir in die gleiche Gilde gegangen sind...

Ich hab manchmal nen bissel das gefühl, männer sehen WoW als ihr territorium an und können sich nicht mal vorstellen, das das Frauen auch interessieren könnte, bzw das auch Frauen durchhaus Spass an diesem Spiel haben....

Aber hey - denkt daran, dass es in RL mittlerweile auch zunehmend immer mehr Frauen in "typischen" Männerberufen gibt - warum dann also nicht auch in nem "Männerspiel"?


Ich jedenfalls fand den text des TE mehr als gelungen, ich fass es als eine satirische Gesellschaftsbeobachtung auf, auch wenn ich selber in keines der 5 genannten Frauenklischees so richtig reinpasse


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm, meine Kunden sind irgendwie recht normal..ok, n paar Oberkracher hat man immer dabei aber auch mit denen kommt man zurecht (auf ihre ganz..eigene..weise o.O ...)...

Alles mit Humor nehmen... was ist schon normal.


Und an den Fuzzie Typen: es wird dich wahrscheinlich total aus der Bahn werfen, aber idioten und nixkönner gibt es überall, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Für mich sind auch alle Kunden Bauern... (achtung, das war spaß, falls das bei www.toternst.de keiner mehr versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... )


----------



## Kezman1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dieser Meinung, wenn ich morgens im Zug sitze und ein gleichaltriger mit Tiefwasserhosen mit seinem Freund der vermutlich nen Club nie von innen gesehen hat, über WoW diskutieren, da bin ich lieber ruhig und sage niemandem das ich spiele. Ich glaube sogar das 80% aller Spieler so aussehen und sich so verhalten, was natürlich nichts mit dem Charakter eines Menschen zu tun hat. 
Von meinen Freunden spielt niemand WoW, was mir eig. egal ist. Ich kann die Leute auch verstehen welche diese Meinung über uns Spieler haben, stellt euch folgende Szenarie vor:

Man sitzt auf einer Parkpank, kommen 2 Typen oder 2 Frauen (es können auch die schönsten Frauen der Welt sein) an, setzten sich neben dich.
Auf einmal hörst du Wörter wie Hexenmeister, Paladin, Der Schwarze Tempel. Ich meine Hallo das würde jedem komisch vorkommen.

Gruss


----------



## Kultig (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich sehe wie sich hier manche aufregen und sich beleidigt fühlen von so einem belanglosen kram den der TE schreibt, muss ich ihm ja fast rechtgeben...


----------



## Whitepeach (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich als Frau nen männlichen Char spielen? Never! Ich steh zu meinem Geschlecht.

Durchaus für Möglich halte ich die Tatsache, daß der TE erreichen möchte, dass sich hier 
zockende Super-Topmodels melden, die er dann evtl anbaggern könnte...
Sozusagen Traumfrau mit gleichem Hobby, was könnts schöneres für ein zockendes, 
dreibeiniges Süchtelein geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum Thema Klischees und Vorurteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wsx3 (30. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie unlustig der Thread.. hässliche Frauen die WoW spielen, jo , soll es geben.. und nu ?


----------



## Iaido (30. Oktober 2009)

Witzig! Gut geschriebene Geschichte... mehr ist nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

normalerweise bin ich echt der erste der sowas flammed aber ich LIEBE DIESEN SCHEI? TEXT!!!

ich finde ihn genial *verbeug*


----------



## GeratGonzo (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich reiehe mich hier mal ein in die Freakshow, als langhaariger Hippie gehört man ja auch eher zur Randgruppe.

Ach ja, die wenigen Frauen die ich kenne die WoW Spielen gehören eher zur Gruppe 5 und der "VerdammtvielSchminkeGrp"

So long


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehm ihn einfach nicht ernst, dann ist er auch gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (30. Oktober 2009)

Jahlaks schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> 
> du hast leider noch nicht das größte Elend gesehen, die haben nämlich ELV und Online-Banking!
> ...



BÄM ! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohje ich weiß garnich was ihr habt ^^

der text ist  super und es hat spass gemacht. in meinem umfeld spielen auch viele FREAKS.

leute er hat nicht erwähnt das er mit freaks nur das aussehen meint.

in meiner gilde spielen 4 frauen und 3 davon sind der absolute hammer.


----------



## Millencolin (30. Oktober 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> [Fullquote]



/sign aber absolut


----------



## Kronis (30. Oktober 2009)

Recht hat er schon WoW ist Gift für alle anderen Hobbys usw usw aber das Wissen wir alle nur geben wir es nicht zu.Eigentlich dachte ich das mit aion alles besser wird aber das ist auch so ein Gift :-)


----------



## Square123 (30. Oktober 2009)

xD Musste auch ordentlich schmunzeln^^

Tzja da sieht man mal wieder, welche Vorurteile Menschen haben. Eigentlich traurig sowas O.o


----------



## Cruzia (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin eine weiblicher WOW Zoggerin---Freak und stolz darauf....Ein Freak ist nichts schlimmes, man muss erstmal das Wort NORMAL definieren.

spiele je nach Wochentag zw 2 und 5 Stunden es ist zwar ein sehr Zeitintensives Hobby, aber hauptsache es macht Spass oder!?!

In diesem sinne "Jedem das Seine", "Leben und leben lassen" und FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!

lg die cruzi

LG


----------



## Raleeha (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm, deiner beschreibung nach bin ich eine Kreuzung aus Ysera und Alextrasza...

Ja, stell dir vor es gibt Frauen die Wow zocken *boah*
ja, einige davon wiegen sogar weniger als 150 kilo *boah*
ja, die wurden nicht von ihren Freunden überredet *boah*
und ja, sie spielen sogar manchmal seit classic *doppelboah*
..und alle sind heilerinnen -.- 
joa, ähm nein, ich habe zwar einen Heiler aber tanke fast noch lieber, bricht jetzt eine Welt für dich zusammen?

und deine nette Reaktion bei Typ Alextrasza kenne ich auch: "wat? das spiel ist doch alt / doof / für kinder...."

das einzige was wir frauen uns bei dieser ungemein intelligenten aussage dann denken ist: 
1. Schon wieder son "obercooler" *augen verdreh*
2. Schnell weg hier
3. *seufz* was kommt als nächstes? "baby wow is was für kinder aber deine augen würden gut zu meiner bettdecke passen" ??

Alles schon gehabt ooooder, das beste ist wenn der Typ selbst noch zockt und sich vor freundlichkeit überschlägt solange bis...
er rausfindet dass du zu feindlichen Fraktion gehörst...

Jungs mal ehrlich, gaaanz ehrlich; was habt ihr davon, zu wissen dass der heiler / tank / die liebevoll benannte hexe da wirklich ein Weiblein ist?
was soll uns deine Theorie sagen, dass unter 11 mio spielern 5 % wirklich weiblich sind?
sollen die leute den Handelschannel zuspammen um diese 5% zu finden?
und sich dann in ein Flugzeug setzen um ans andere ende von Deutschland oder nach Österreich zu fliegen?

Oder stellst du die Frage wie Frauen die schlank sind, Hobbys haben und nen guten Freundeskreis, dieses "furchtbare Spiel spielen können?
das kann ich dir beantworten, aber nur aus meiner Sicht
Weils Spaß macht...
weil es an regnerischen Tagen besser ist als stundenlang vor dem Fernseher zu gammeln..
weil es online ist, und man mit seinen Rl freunden auch zusammen zocken kann...
weil man man ordentlich dämätsch und pewpew machen kann XD
weil ich beim heilen und tanken entspanne...
und weil die Mounts und Haustiere so knuffig sind ^^ (irgendein Klischee muss ja stimmen)

Lg Raleeha

Server Nathrezim /Allianz. Rejâlin - Holypriest und Serket - Dk Frosttank


----------



## Vitany2910 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich finde es klasse geschrieben (ich kenne sogar eine weibliche person, die gewichtstechnisch eine eigene plz verdient *lach* )... und damit meine ich nicht mich... spiele selber seit BC, mein mann desgleichen, wir haben nachwuchs, der nicht vernachlässigt wird oder desgleichen... der haushalt läuft rund, der beruf auch.... also nicht alle wow-spieler sind verpeilte und weltfremde menschen... 

aber ich kann immer wieder herzhaft über solche themen lachen (und damit meine ich MIT-lachen, nicht AUS-lachen)...

@ TE... großes lob, weiter so *daumenhoch*


----------



## Cruzia (30. Oktober 2009)

@Raleeha....meine Güte ich muss dir ja sowas von zustimmen ^^

und nochwas : ich wurde nicht von meinem Freund überredet. NEiheiiiiiin ich habe Ihn überredet...übrigesn by the way kenn ich persölich kaum Ladys bei WOW die einen männlichen Char spielen, was aber warscheinlich stark unterscheidet....

*Grüßle


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. Oktober 2009)

genialer text :> schön geschrieben


----------



## Lemmerer (30. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich dir zustimmen. Ich spiele auch noch WoW und verkaufe Gamecards. Viele komische Gestalten dabei aber auch gesprächige sind unter denen. Diese kommen auch öfters zu uns und kaufen auch andere Sachen. Hatte auch schon öfters recht hübsche Damen die für sich Gamecards kaufen.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (30. Oktober 2009)

im gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen die hier schreiben wie shice oberflächlich der typ ja ist, und das das ganze ja alles net stimmt, und das alles gelogen ist, der ja iwie krank sein muss, oder mit seinem job net klar kommt, etc etc, blabla...
..^^denke ich das das sehr genial geschrieben ist und er mit sicherheit irgendwo auch recht hat.
natürlich ist nicht jeder ein "freak" oder lässt als solches bezeichnen.
ich könnte ja auch jetzt meckern das ich ja gar kein freak sei, das ich am we fast net spiele weil ich da bei meiner freundin bin und sonst auch ein normales (hat man ein normales beim bund?^^) berufsleben habe.
nur mein problem ist NICHT, das ich mich bei dem fred hier persönlich angegriffen fühle.... im gegensatz zu vielen vielen anderen hier.

leider besitzen sehr viele leute nicht einen angemessenen satz an selbstironie, was ich sehr schade finde. wie man sieht kommen dann solche beschwerden raus...



> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


...
ZU GEIL xDD

mfg das oto..


----------



## Maddalena (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm Thread gelesen.... schade um die Zeit, der wars echt nicht Wert.


----------



## Lillyan (30. Oktober 2009)

*schmunzel* Ich bin WoW-Spielerin (oder war... derzeit steht eine Pause an) und zähle mich selbst eher in die Freak-Zone und finde den Text lustig. Man sollte das ganze nicht so ernst nehmen und auch über sich selbst lachen können. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wie man sich von so einem Text irgendwie beleidigt fühlen kann...


----------



## Deis (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr angenehm zu lesen. Ich zaehle mich zu den Freaks, allerdings nicht zu den schuechternen, sondern eher zu denen die bei Saturn erstmal ein Regal umrennen, sich dann darueber aufregen dass das Regal im Weg stand, eine GameCard kauft und das im Forum groß und breit platt tritt.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (30. Oktober 2009)

ich wünschte meine freundin würde mit mir zocken, dann hätte sich die ewige diskusssion: "Musst du Abeds IMMER wow spielen?!" (Ich antworte "Musst du Abends immer irgendwelche scheiße im Fernsehen schaun?!" endlich geklärt


----------



## Kyanora (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt einige Leben. Wer bitte macht sich Gedanken darüber wie die Spieler aussehen? Ich vertreibe mir mit Wow meine Freizeit und mir ist doch egal wer da wie aussieht. Es gibt genügend Hardcore Zocker die nur noch vor dem Kasten kleben, solche Leute haben aber auch ein gestörtes Umfeld und ein kaputtes Leben. 

Lieber mal um wichtige Sachen wie Schule, Familie und Beruf kümmern. Das Spiel läuft einem nicht weg. Die Community von Wow sieht aus wie sie aussieht. Das hängt auch mit der großen Anzahl der Spieler zusammen. Leider ist nicht jeder Spieler erwachsen bzw. weiß das ein wahres Leben mehr wert ist wie irgendeine Pixelfigur die mit Epixx glänzt.

PS. geschrieben von einer Frau ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Ich bin WoW-Spielerin (oder war... derzeit steht eine Pause an) und zähle mich selbst eher in die Freak-Zone und finde den Text lustig. Man sollte das ganze nicht so ernst nehmen und auch über sich selbst lachen können. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wie man sich von so einem Text irgendwie beleidigt fühlen kann...


This

danke lilly genau so seh ich das auch nur weil einer mal einen text gut mit ironie versieht fühlen sich gleich n paar leute aufn schlips getreten tztzt


----------



## Deis (30. Oktober 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> PS. geschrieben von einer Frau ;-)



Eine Frau eine Frau *sabber*
Wo kommst du her? wie alt bist Du? Was machst Du so? Lust durch Goldshire zu reiten?


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Eine solch bildhübsche Frau, dazu singel wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiss, spielt World of Warcraft.



Jetzt rate doch mal, warum sie WoW spielt....... Richtig, eben weil sie als Single Zeit dazu hat. Die einen Mädels (und Männers) hüpfen von Party zu Party und durch fremde Betten, wenn der Ex-Partner über alle Berge ist und andere verteiben sich die Zeit in Azeroth. 

Vielleicht solltest Du die besagte Lady mal auf eine Party einladen...ein Gesprächsthema habt ihr ja jetzt auf jeden Fall :-)


----------



## Jerkia (30. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht solltest Du die besagte Lady mal auf eine Party einladen...ein Gesprächsthema habt ihr ja jetzt auf jeden Fall :-)

[/quote]


Welches?  TE spielt kein wow mehr


----------



## Littletall (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich bin selbst weiblich und ich wäre nach der Meinung des TE der Typ Ysera. Ich finde selbst, dass ich total verpennt aussehe (ich schlafe einfacht nicht gut, aber das liegt nicht daran, dass ich zu spät ins Bett gehe).

Ansonsten find ich nicht gerade, dass es lustig geschrieben ist. Ich find es sehr vorurteilhaft und kann gut verstehen, dass sich viele angegriffen fühlen.

Ich spiele übrigens hauptsächlich weibliche Charaktere, habe aber auch einen männlichen Blutelfen auf einem Rollenspiel-Server und Achtung, bis jetzt ist niemand, dem ich es nicht gesagt hab, drauf gekommen, dass hinter dem eine Frau steckt ^^


----------



## Angita (30. Oktober 2009)

Raleeha schrieb:


> Jungs mal ehrlich, gaaanz ehrlich; was habt ihr davon, zu wissen dass der heiler / tank / die liebevoll benannte hexe da wirklich ein Weiblein ist?



Bin eine Frau und Spiele einen Twink-Tankadin.

Das haben so manche Jungs davon:
Ausgemacht war ein Twink bzw. Low-Equip Run durch Naxx 25.
Da ich das schon paar mal als MT gemacht, dachte ich mir oki gerne bin dabei.
Naja, als ich dann im TS war hieß es nur "oh du bistn Mädchen" 
Hab mich massig gefreut mit 31 noch als Mädchen bezeichnet zu werden ist nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann kam von einigen Herren via "Schlachtzug":
"tauscht den tank aus, mit ner frau als tank geh ich da net rein" 
Das Ende von Lied war, das ich als FRAU nicht tanken kann - was eine Feststellung der Herren war obwohl wir noch nicht mal einen Mob gehauen haben (Kel`s Katze zählt nicht) - und somit den Raid verlassen durfte.
Gewisse Dinge dürfen, können bzw. sollten Frauen einfach nicht tun. --> absolut nicht meine Meinung!

Ich selbst bin ein kleiner Freak, welcher von den aufgezählten Drachen auf mich zutrifft sollen andere entscheiden.

Ich bin was ich bin und was ich bin ist seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long
Angita


----------



## Herr Blizzard (30. Oktober 2009)

Eine hübsche Frau spielt WoW... zum ersten mal in meinem Leben bin ich verwirrt...


----------



## Bottlewave (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Geschichte is absich schon gut geschrieben, allerdings...

Finde ich du Generalisierst ein wenig zu scharf. Du achtest ja irgendwie nur auf leute die sich WoW Karten kaufen. Solche leute gibt's aber überall, auch da wo Computerspiele ein Fremdwort ist. Ich sehe das jedentag (Ich beobachte gerne und viel).

Persönlich kenne ich nun auch keinen der so wie von dir beschrieben ist. Zumal jeder einen "Freak" anders definiert...für manche wäre ein Freak jemand der Messer und Gabel verkehrt herum hält, für jemand anderen ist's erst ein Freak wenn er im Handstand durch die Innenstadt läuft und Greenpeaceparolen ruft...usw. ^^

Achte mal einfach nen tag lang auf alle Menschen die dir über den Weg laufen, nicht nur im Geschäft...oder mein Geheimtip: Die Gamescon! Da lernt man so viele menschen kennen, vor allem WoW'ler, die nicht wie typische Keller-Kinder-24/7-zocker aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk mal drüber nach! ^^


----------



## CypherGirl (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, hier sieht man mal wieder wie Frauen hinterhergesabbert wird die WoW Spielen.

Ich wette die hälfte der Poster hier sind u18. Und ja, ich bin auch eine WoW spielende Frau. Und mir geht sowas hier ziemlich auf den Keks. 
Yay, ihr dürft jetzt sabbern, mich flamen (und / oder) mir wiedersprechen. 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. Oktober 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du die besagte Lady mal auf eine Party einladen...ein Gesprächsthema habt ihr ja jetzt auf jeden Fall :-)


"hey, ganz allein hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"nee, du hast mich hier her mitgenommen"
"hmm.. lust durch goldshire zu reiten?"
xD

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (30. Oktober 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> Du achtest ja irgendwie nur auf leute die sich WoW Karten kaufen



Gehts hier in dem Thread um WoW? Warum soll er dann auf Leute achten, die sich eine Waschmaschine kaufen? Das sind bestimmt auch ein paar Dutzend am Tag. Hat hier aber keine Relevanz.
_
*>Statistisch kommen bei uns am Tag 5000 Leute rein, 100 kaufen davon eine WoW GameCard und 4900 kaufen was anderes, 89 davon haben rote Haare<*_
Die Aussage wuerde hier niemanden interessiere, weil sie keinen Informationsgehalt hat.

*>Statistisch kaufen bei uns 100 Leute am Tag eine WoW GameCard, 89 davon haben rote Haare<*
... ist dann schon wieder eine Aussage aus der man eine Bilanz ziehen kann.

Denk mal darueber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalai (30. Oktober 2009)

made my day...

selten so gelacht^^

jetzt aber mal ernsthaft, ich finds echt gruselig , wieviel Oberflächlichkeit in einem Spiel (!) zu finden ist.


Ich bin auch weiblich... und mein Gamecardverkäufer freut sich jedesmal mich zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal davon abgesehn , jeder sieht nun mal so aus wie er aussieht. Und ist trotz aller "freakheit" (gibts das wort überhaupt?) warscheinlich ein netter Mensch.

Trotzdem.. danke für den wunderbaren lachflash ;P


----------



## HugoBoss24 (30. Oktober 2009)

spiel doch bitte wieder wow damit du nicht ganz soviel langeweile hast...


----------



## Lilicia (30. Oktober 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Oh man, hier sieht man mal wieder wie Frauen hinterhergesabbert wird die WoW Spielen.
> 
> Ich wette die hälfte der Poster hier sind u18. Und ja, ich bin auch eine WoW spielende Frau. Und mir geht sowas hier ziemlich auf den Keks.
> Yay, ihr dürft jetzt sabbern, mich flamen (und / oder) mir wiedersprechen.
> ...



Schließt sich Cypher mal an.
Zudem: Ich weiß schon warum ich mein WOW mit Lastschrift Bezahle...

Wir sind nicht mehr im 18.ten Jahrhundert....heute dürfen auch hübsche Frauen am Computer mehr machen als nur knuddels oder MSN wirklich...! Es gibt sogar hübsche Frauen, die mehr Ahnung vom Medium Computer haben als, vergleichbare Männer....Sachen gibts *flöt*

Das, dass ganze Ironie ist, ist mir klar, ich wollte es nurmal so sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Äppel1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Senf auch dazu geb :

Also ja die beobachtungen sind schon irgendwie richtig aber auch nicht immer treffend.. Ich muss leider selbst gestehen das wir wow-spieler doch irgendwie ein volk für uns sind in der Welt .

Was mein ich..

Ganz wir haben fast alle im Spiel die gleichen Ziele (Einer wird jetzt denken stimmt nicht) aber ganz ehrlich es ist so.. der eine Verfolgt seine Zeile extrem und der andere nicht (Bsp: Highend gear raiden was die ids hergeben, oder chillig char leveln ab und zu heros machen und rp usw)

Und genauso verschieden wir im game sind so verschieden sind wir auch außerhalb.. Ich kenne genug leute die wie du Freaks nennst.. ok manche sind es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber was solls ^^ 

aber ist es nicht super das wir alle eine gemeinsame basis gefunden um miteinander zu kommunieziern zu können ?

überlegt doch wer in wow euere freunde (wollen wir es so nennen) / raidkollegen sind ... So und nun denk mal nach ob ihr diese auch im Rl mit denen was unternehmen würdet .. ? (ich glaube viele würde es sagen .. Nein... wenn ich den so auf der Straße kennengelernt hätte wäre ich an ihm vorbei gelaufen)

Also ich find es super so wie es ist ^^ 

Ps: Frauen kennenzulernen in WOW ist nicht einfach (sie näher mein ich ) aber umso überraschender kommt dann der Effekt wo man denk WOW was für eine Person ^^


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal..

es ist schon verwunderlich wie die Community hier teilweise drauf ist.

Bislang habe ich mich bei meinen wenigen Beiträgen relativ viel zurückgehalten, da ich in vielerlei
Hinsicht gar nicht mit den Profis mithalten / mitreden kann.

Nun möcht ich aber doch kurz mal was loswerden...

Da geht also jemand hin (der TE) und eröffnet in diesem Forum einen Thread bei dem er ganz offensichtlich
nicht viel mehr beabsichtigt als etwas Unterhaltung zu bieten. @TE: berichtige mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege!

Der Thread ist gut ausgearbeitet und sicherlich nicht in zwei Minuten verfasst. Er beweist Humor, bringt Ironie und teilweise Sarkasmus unter. Er weist selber darauf hin dass der Thread in der Folge überheblich wirken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Letztendlich aber wird es eine sehr unterhaltsame Darstellung seiner ganz persönlichen Sichtweise bzw. Erfahrungen.

So weit, so gut..

Was mich nun wahnsinnig ärgert sind die Reaktionen die kommen. Denn wenn ich jetzt den Thread mal komplett überfliege, sind 75% Flames drin; der TE wird teilweise beschimpft, hier und da finden wir reichlich OffTopics... 
selbst seine Beschreibung seines Berufes (Verkaufsleiter in irgendeinem Elektroladen) wird als "wahrscheinlich nicht wahr" hingestellt...

Ich spare es mir hier die von mir angesprochenen Beiträge zu zitieren - jeder der den Thread liest sollte sie (wenn denn gewollt) selber finden.

Ich denke nur: was soll das?? kann hier in einem Forum nicht einfach auch mal ein lockerer, ironischer Thread erstellt werden bei dem man nicht Gefahr laufen muss als überheblicher Idiot, der Halbwahrheiten verzapft dargestellt zu werden?

Ich weiss man muss nicht jeden Thread gut finden und sicher ist Kritik auch immer angebracht; sowohl positive als auch negative; jedoch muss das immer so ausarten dass Flames und andere Kommentare überwiegen und dann im Verhältnis zum Fred nicht mal ein halbes Prozent an Mühe/Arbeit ausmachen?

Bin echt ein wenig angefressen, wenngleich mir auch relativ bewusst ist dass das wahrscheinlich

1.) weiter niemanden interessiert

und

2.) die nächsten 5-Worte-Flames zur Folge hat.

Schönen Tag noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (30. Oktober 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Bin eine Frau und Spiele einen Twink-Tankadin.
> 
> Das haben so manche Jungs davon:
> Ausgemacht war ein Twink bzw. Low-Equip Run durch Naxx 25.
> ...



Also, das find ich jetzt witzig ^^ Frauen sind ja allgemein bekannt, multitaskingfähig. Und gerade Tanks müssen auf viele Sachen gleichzeitig achten.

Das sollte ja eigentlich bedeuten, Frauen sind die besseren Tanks als Männer, die immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig machen können.

Ist genauso vorurteilhaft wie, dass Frauen nicht tanken können. Find ich echt fies, wegen seinem Geschlecht ausgeschlossen zu werden.


----------



## Miss Mojo (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön, gelesen und geschmunzelt! Nun, Humor ist ja sone Sache, hat nicht jeder und birgt generell viel diskussionspotential.

Ich (weiblich, sehr unfreakig) habe aus vermutlich einem ähnlichen Elektronikmarkt eine nette Story zu erzählen. 

Ich betrat also den Laden um ein Razor Mantis Speedpad zu erwerben, direkt von der Arbeit - der ingame Schnetzel Schami steckte also in einem rl Kostüm mit Hackenschuhen. 

Den kompletten Dialog krieg ich sicher nicht mehr hin, es lief in etwa so:

"Hallo, ich suche ein mousepad, wo stehen die denn?" 

Verkäufer zeigt mir die Mousepads. Unter anderem so 3 € Mousepads mit Delphinen drauf.

"Ok, ich suche da was bestimmtes. Von Razor. Haben Sie das auch?" 

- "Das sind so Gamerpads"

"Korrekt - haben Sie das?"

- "Die sind für Computerspiele gedacht, wofür brauchen Sie das denn, spielen Sie?"

"Ich spiele nicht"

- "Ja dann brauchen Sie sowas eigentlich nicht"

"Ich spiele nicht. Ich bin ein Schamane und kämpfe für das Licht der glorreichen Allianz. Was können Sie denn da anbieten?"

-"Ok, Sie spielen online??" Leicht irritierter Ausdruck "Also tut mir leid, wir haben aktuell keine Razor Pads mehr."

"Schade, dann werd ich mein Gold wohl woanders lassen müssen"

...

och schööön. wenn ich noch besser draufgewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mir überlegt, sowas wie "husch husch, der schamane castet astraler rückrüf. die luft verdünnt sich, der schamane verschwindet im wirbelneden nether" gesagt^^

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der blick war schön.


----------



## XPoison (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd gern wissen, wie viele Frauen mit Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug direkt online bezahlen und zu welcher der fünf Kategorien diese dann gehören....

Aus meiner "aktiven" WoW-Zeit kann ich nur davon berichten, dass ich nur 4 Frauen/Mädels in WoW auch mal persönlich im RL kennengelernt habe:
1. etwas schüchtern, keine "Tussy", 25 Jahre alt, sehr hübsch, hatte 'nen Hund und aufgrund ihrer vielen Freunde war sie nur gelegentlich am WE on, singel, hat aufgehört mit WoW, weil sie von verschiedenen männlichen Psychopathen bedrängt wurde.
2. selbstständige Werbedesignerin, Mitte 30, Mutter von 2 Kindern, hübsch aber nicht mein Geschmack (ich auch nicht ihrer ^^), geschieden
3. 18 Jahre alt, Azubi, sehr lieb und auch ziemlich gut aussehend, Metal-Freak, ihr Freund spielte auch und sie hatte nen Hunter mit ner Spinne, weil sie im RL auch zwei Spinnen und ne Ratte hatte.
4. 23 Jahre alte Östereicherin, die jetzt in D bei ihrem Freund lebt, der übrigens auch WoW zockt. Arbeitet als Bürokauffrau und geht am WE (Zitat): "... lieber in die Metaldisco als in eine dieser hippen Tussyläden, weil die Stimmung in Metaldiscos freundlicher ist und es weniger extrovertierte Poser mit viel Muskeln und wenig Hirn gibt...."

Also aus meiner (begrenzten) Erfahrung kann ich nur Nummer 3 als "echten" Freak bezeichnen (das sagt sie übrigens auch selbst *grins*). Alle anderen haben natürlich genau wie wir alle ihre Macken,  was sie aber in meinen Augen nicht zu Freaks macht. 

Bei den vielen männlichen WoW-Genossen kann ich da schon eher sagen, dass gut die Hälfte auf das Klischee zutreffen, was natürlich bedeutet, das eine ebenso grosse Anzahl als von der breiten Masse "normal" wahrgenommen werden.

Ach ja lieber TE, mich würde Deine Definition von Nicht-Freak-sein interessieren.

Noch kurz zu meiner Person:
offen gegenüber Fremden, wertkonservativ, Gerechtigkeitsfanatiker, Hausbesitzer (NICHT HausbesEtzer! :-)), habe Hund und Frau (letztere ist auch ab und zu genervt, wenn ich WoW zocke anstatt im Haushalt zu helfen...meinen Hund stört das nicht.)

Grüße,
XPoison


----------



## McChrystal (30. Oktober 2009)

Thalai schrieb:


> made my day...
> jetzt aber mal ernsthaft, ich finds echt gruselig , wieviel Oberflächlichkeit in einem Spiel (!) zu finden ist.


Was erwartet ihr eigentlich in einem Spiel, worin ihr zusammen mit Leuten spielt, mit welchen ihr im RL eventuell nicht mal sprechen würdet (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)? Tiefgründige Gepräche über Gott und die Welt? Den Partner fürs Leben?

Der TE hat einen Bericht hier geschrieben, der seine persönlichen Eindrücke wiedergibtund weder repräsentativ noch relevant ist, was er ja selbst zugibt. Ich musste dabei schmunzeln. Ein bisschen Selbstironie ist halt dazu nötig.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin über 30, spiele WoW, trinke und rauche....Und habe trotzdem ne Frau...Ist jung, hübsch und clever....Hab halt ne Firma gegründet und verdiene ganz gut...Da geht das schon....

Also, nicht immer alles so Eindimensional sehen ^^

Aloha


----------



## orkman (30. Oktober 2009)

erstens mal sehr lustig geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2tens: es gibt immer ausnahmen ... hier beziehst du erstens nur die personen mit ein die game cards kaufen (andere machens über inet)... und die 4 maedel kategorien ( ach du schreck) gibs auch ohne dass sie wow spielen ... ich kenn sogar welche die sind dagegen ... ich selbst hab wegen der uni vor 2 jahren aufgehoert und spiel ab und zu mal in den ferien, aber reizt mich net mehr wegen der community, jeder hört auf oder is ein proll ( den ständigen schwanzvergleich hab ich satt, kommt doch eh keiner an die länge von chuck norris ran ^^) 
und über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, es gibt andere ( vllt kranke geister) die finden es geil wenn ne frau mehr farbe auflegt als ein maler an ne wand... kommt doch eh auf den charakter an 
ich kenn auch ein paar leute in rl oder ingame die manchmal ein bissl krank , introvertiert wirken oder so, aber das waren sie vorher auch .... das spiel kann ihnen dabei nur helfen ,würd ich mal sagen, den kontakt mit anderen menschen auf zu bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ich zum beispiel übertrieben finde , is dass manche jugendliche einfach nur rausgehen um zu saufen und party machen und sich dann volllaufen lassen... nur weils ein trend unter 90 % der jugendlichen is wird es als normal angesehen ... aber wenn man sagt dass man WoW spielt wird man gleich als freak/spasst abgestempelt
das gleiche gibs bei rap, jmd der rap hört is net gleich blöd... (nur weil die mehrheit halt kein rap hört oder kein  rap mag)

das sind die bösen vorurteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja so long 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (30. Oktober 2009)

ja es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass es keine anständigen zocker gibt! es ging doch um den stereotyp gamerweibchen. sofern vorhanden. 

ich wurde, als ich anfing, im bekanntenkreis gerne mal vorgeführt. "das ist die annika. die spielt wow!" *augen aufreissen, bedächtig mit dem kopf nicken* ganz gross. Als ob man jmd vorstellt mit mit "Das ist Thomas und er ist Alkoholiker". 

Keine Ahnung, die fanden das alle witzig weil ich früher nie gespielt hätte. Und plötzlich so viel davon erzählt habe. 

Freak oder nicht freak, das ist immer eine Ansichtssache. Und wenn man ein Bild vom stereotypen freakgamer zeichnet, dann sollte man ihn mal imaginär fragen wie freakig er denn so verschallerte hardstyletänzer oder perlenohrringtragenden cellisten die ihre rosa polohemdkragen bügel damit sie oben stehen bleiben findet!


----------



## XPoison (30. Oktober 2009)

Miss schrieb:


> ... sollte man ihn mal imaginär fragen wie freakig er denn so verschallerte hardstyletänzer oder perlenohrringtragenden cellisten die ihre rosa polohemdkragen bügel damit sie oben stehen bleiben findet!



omg - der Mainstream ist also doch voller Freaks! Ich hab es schon immer gewusst....

"Normal" sein ist eben auch ziemlich freakig...

//XPoison


----------



## Mitzy (30. Oktober 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> (…)
> Aber hey - denkt daran, dass es in RL mittlerweile auch zunehmend immer mehr Frauen in "typischen" Männerberufen gibt - warum dann also nicht auch in nem "Männerspiel"?
> (…)



Ich sag nich, dass es keine Frauen zocken dürfen (ich bin durch meine damalige Freundin zu WoW gekommen *schulterzuck* und hab meine Schwester gleich mit gerissen). Das ich teilweise nur als Problem sehe, gerade wenn ich mal so zurück schaue:
Viele von den Frauen, die ich getroffen habe, waren ziemlich zickig (Ausgleichend gesagt- ich hab mindestens die gleiche Anzahl an Kerlen getroffen, die schlimmer waren). Aber wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mal ein Ticket wegen „Sexueller Belästigung“ bekommen habe, weil ich aus langeweile „/flirten“ bei einer gemacht habe (wohlgemerkt- auf einem RP Realm, wo wir gerade im RP waren)… nunja… Seitdem halte ich jede Person, die ich ingame treffe, für einen Kerl. Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich keine Frauen in einem Spiel haben will (im Gegenteil, ich find es angenehm, da die Spielweise von Männern und Frauen unterschiedlich ist), sondern das viele Frauen leicht… seltsam zu sein scheinen.

Btw. Freaks sind mir lieber als die „Normalen“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (30. Oktober 2009)

hey ich bin ne frau und ich zocke nur weibliche chars. zum text muss ich sagen ich find sehr gut geschrieben war amüsant erlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich gehör zu der fraktion die vielleicht mal mehr spielt und manchmal weniger (weniger im sinne komme diese Woche vlt. auf 5h /mehr wenn ich 2 raidabende habe z.b). vorurteile gibt es überall und irgendwo gibt es ein quäntchen warheit. ich kenne welche die leben für wow seit classic, haben aber kein plan vom spiel ("was in nordend gibts auch rüsstmeister?"). ich kenn andere die zocken um zu enspannen (man siehe meine gilde) etc.. 

was das thema frauen und wow anbelangt, hmmmm gildenchefin 42 im rat sitzen auch noch 2 frauen neben 3 männern. die gesamte gilde hat ca. 45% frauen. die meissten haben familien und ihr partner ist ebenfalls in der gilde. es ist auch ausgeglichen, wer wenn zu wow gebracht hat. und nach dem gildentreffen RL kann ich auch behaupten, dass die erwähnten klischees so irgendwie nicht stimmen (aber darüber wurde mann sich ja schon einig) Privatleben hat jeder, jobs auch und einige haben auch hobbys oder machen eine weiterbildung. man staune es gibt Freaks und Normale leute und boah mänlein UND weiblein zocken wow auf die eine oder andere weise. 


so long...


----------



## Meredithe (30. Oktober 2009)

*kicher*
Also ich habs mir auch grad durchgelesen, und es war wirklich sehr unterhaltsam...^^

Leider muss dir wiedersprechen, Rotel. Ich kenne einige weibliche Wesen die Typ 5 entsprechen ^^ 

Aber wirklich gut geschrieben *grins* 
Ich weiß garnicht, was sich hier eingige so aufregen, bin selber vom weiblichen Geschlecht und nja...;D

Wie gut das ich per Lastrschift bezahle, und sich kein Verkäufer desshalb einen Kopf machen muss, zu welchem Typ ich gehör ^^

LG ;D

Tante Edit sagt: "Freak und stolz drauf *grins*"^^


----------



## Farfalla (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass frauen meist weibliche chars spielen, oder anders, ich kenne keine frau die einen männlichen char hat. Nicht mal einen twink.

Ansonsten, echt geil geschrieben, hat mir spass gemacht zum lesen und ich musste einige male schmunzeln=)
super sache!
Grüsse


----------



## Raleeha (30. Oktober 2009)

die Geschichte mit dem Razormousepad brachte mich zum schmunzeln, mir gings so ähnlich als ich mir mal ne neue maus leisten wollte^^
der Verkäufer war richtig stolz auf die pinken Mäuse die er mir zeigen konnte...
ich stand da so mit langen blonden Haaren im schwarzen Metal-Pulli und hab ihn mit einer Mischung aus Belustigung und Vorwurf so lange angesehen, bis er lachen musste und eingesehen hat, dass das nicht das ist was ich such, dann hat er mal gefragt was für Mäuse ich denn speziell ansehen will.
Meine Antwort hat ihn etwas sprachlos gemacht: "Brauch ne Gamermaus von Razor, am besten eine kleinere Ausgabe, da ich von Freunden weiß, dass die Copperhead für meine kleinen Hände zu Unpraktisch und groß ist"

Nach 5 min hatte ich die Diamondback in den Händen fand sie toll, und hatte einen Hordler mehr der mir kleiner Allispielerin misstrauisch hinterhersah^^

oh, und mein Beitrag auf seite drei ist nicht als Flame gemeint, ich habe sehr gelacht als ich den Artikel des TE gelesen hab...mit- nicht ausgelacht, aber ich wollte die Lage mal aus Sicht der Frauen darstellen


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2009)

Warum sich so viele Leute hier angegriffen fühlen? Sie erkennen sich wohl selbst im Text wieder, aber nicht über sich selbst lachen können.
Mal ehrlich was ist ein Freak? Dazu muss man die Frage umdrehen. Was ist ein Normaler Mensch. Jemand von dem jeder Mensch sagt, er sei Normal. So jemanden gibt es nicht.
Also sind wir alles Freaks denn jeder von uns ist in irgend einer Hinsicht nicht ganz normal.

Der Text ist wirklich gut geschrieben, sollte aber nicht allzu ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Genickbruch (30. Oktober 2009)

> Mod hat mal fix den Fullquote entfernt :>


 
Hallo, jetzt mal so von Frau zu Mann,

bin mal froh, daß ich keine Pre-Paid Karten mehr kaufen muss, wegen Begegnungen der männlichen WOW Spieler im Laden.- Völlige Überzahl - denke eher an herrliche männliche Stimmen im TS, schmelze bei zuhören dahin fordere die Jungens auf weiter zu reden, hört sich so ... an. "wow" zu Teil völlig hingerissen vom zuhören.  Flirten im TS klaro" Augenzwinker".
Oh denke an Typ wie Arthas, Illidan, wunderschöne Blutelfenmänner....!


Ich im Laden Prepaid Karte für WOW holen. Männer da überall, denke an spontanes "hau hier ab"...  Stimme oh , rauh, männlich.. meine Stimme. Ich herzflattern, dreh mich um und "Flucht" und renne so schnell ich kann.
Zerstört der Traum meine Stimme omg "Vorstellung im Kopf" wie sehen die anderen 94 aus.

Deswegen kaufe ich keine PPKarten mehr.. Jetzt meine TS Illusionen wieder da, herrliche Stimmen von "herrlichen Männern"????

Du sprichst von 5 Frauen. HAHAHA


----------



## luziferius (30. Oktober 2009)

Du hast also ein hübsches Mädchen gesehen?
So What!
Du glaubst auf Grund deiner Verkaufstätigkeit zu wissen wie WOW Spieler ticken?
Träum weiter.
Dein Thread ist leider weder Interessant, noch gut geschrieben oder lustig.

Vote 4 /close


----------



## Miss Mojo (30. Oktober 2009)

XPoison schrieb:


> omg - der Mainstream ist also doch voller Freaks! Ich hab es schon immer gewusst....
> 
> "Normal" sein ist eben auch ziemlich freakig...
> 
> //XPoison




Schön gesagt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte auch lachen! Wo steckt der Witz? Steckt er im chauvinistischen, wie stereotypen Bild, welches der Schreiber im Text zeichnet? Steckt er in den chauvinistischen, wie stereotypen Antworten, die der Text erzeugt? Hier geht's um Sex, oder?


----------



## Jadenoka (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich, als Frau, melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich spiele ausschließlich weibliche Chars, denn ich bin ja schließlich eine Frau, und wenn ich einem Kerl auf den Hintern starren will, habe ich immernoch meinen Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich für meinen Teil erfülle keinen der vom TE definierten Typen... Diese Art kategorisierung finde ich auch mehr als blöd.
Trotzdem habe ich über den Text geschmunzelt, denn wenn man sich den Text ohne jegliche Wertung durchliest, ist er recht unterhaltsam.

Sooo und um doch noch ein Klischee zu zerstören und eins gleichzeitig zu bestätigen: 
1. Jaaaa ich sammle Mounts und Haustiere, weil sie eben niedlich sind.
2. Ich spiele jetzt seit 4 Jahren, ich führe eine intakte Beziehung mit meinem (zugegebenermaßen Zocker-) Freund und habe ien ausgeglichenes Hobby-WoW-Verhältnis. Auch meine Freunde kommen nicht zu kurz. Und halbwegs hübsch bin ich auch^^

Bildet euch eure eigene Meinung.
Sooo long, 
Jade


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. Oktober 2009)

HM so unrecht schient der Threadersteller mit seinem Schubladendenken wohl nicht zu haben, ich sehe an den Reaktionen einiger hier, dass sie sich genau in der Beschreibung der männlichen Spieler wiedererkennen, aber genauso sehen einige sich als Hochleistungsathleten, die ab und zu mal WOW zocken^^.

Man sollte das ganze dann doch nicht ganz so persönlich nehmen. 

1. Der Text ist kurzweilig und amüsant geschrieben und verstand es mich länger zu unterhalten, als so mancher Heulthread hier.
2. Stereotypen enthalten manchmal auch Wahrheiten. Sicher sie treffen nicht auf jeden zu, aber bei 11 Mio. Spielern gibt es ganz sicher zahlreiche des vom Posters beschriebenen Gestalten
3. Ein Verkaufsleiter kann sehr gut Kundenkontakt haben, ihr solltet Euch doch bitte auch mal von dem Vorurteil lösen, dass ein Verkaufsleiter etwas besonderes ist, es kommt immer auf die Größe des Geschäfts an, zum Bsp in einem EB Games Shop steht der Verkaufsleiter zu 90% seiner Zeit hinterm Tresen. Bei Media Markt steht er sicher selten hinter dem Tresen, aufgrund dieses Argumentes die Unwahrheit des Posts herstellen zu wollen, ist absolut unsinnig. 

Lest den Text doch einfach und amüsiert Euch, oder lasst es, hört auf hier zu lesen und eröffnet Euren eigenen "Die-Epics-werden-jedem-Casual-hinterhergeschmissen-,aber-ich-finde-das-nicht-Gut,-weil-ich-eine-absolut-uneigennützig-denkende-Person-bin" Thread
In diesem Sinne schönen Vormittag noch


----------



## Laser2006 (30. Oktober 2009)

hey alle zusammen, jaja lustiger text! also ich spiele schon seit 2005 wow und muss sagen dass ich schon sehr sehr viele wow-freaks kennengelernt habe! ABER von den freaks war keiner eine frau!!! alle frauen die ich kenne (die wow spielen) sind sicher nicht verschlafen, müde oder haben blaue haare etc. im gegenteil eig. sind sie sehr hübsch...

trotzdem ein lustiger text! wünsche allen ein schönes we! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (30. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, jeder weis doch, dass WoW eine einzige Freakshow ist! 
Welcher Menschenschlag außer Freaks, würde sonst vier Jahre lang schätzesuchen im Elfenwald spielen?!


----------



## abe15 (30. Oktober 2009)

"Ich halte WoW immer noch für eine Freakshow. Einst spielte ich es selbst, bis ich merkte was es mit mir anstellte. Ich bin losgekommen davon und meine Vorurteile verstärkten sich,"


So schnell zerbricht ein Thread dann wieder. Alles in allem schön verpackter Flame :/ Schon ein bisschen Frech, in der ersten Zeile zu behaupten auf jegliche Weinerein zu verzeichten...
Also dann, Gz du bist losgekommen. Wirklich, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ein weiterer User, der WoW Spieler als Freaks bezeichnet, damit rumprahlt dass er selbst damit aufgehört hat als hätte er 10 Jahre Gras geraucht und dennoch einen Forenaccount auf buffed.de besitzt. Wirklich, wirklich gute Fortschritte sind das.
Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, demnächst wird von eben jenem TE im wow-europe Forum ein "Ich bin von buffed.de losgekommen" Thread auftauchen, natürlich mit brandneuem WoW Account gepostet.
MfG


----------



## Odix84 (30. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es handelt sich doch hierbei um einfache Beobachtungen. Nehmt es nicht zu ernst - es ist sicher nicht böswillig.
> 
> /wink maladin



Oh Gott wie blauäugig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (30. Oktober 2009)

Raleeha schrieb:


> "Brauch ne Gamermaus von Razor, am besten eine kleinere Ausgabe, da ich von Freunden weiß, dass die Copperhead für meine kleinen Hände zu Unpraktisch und groß ist"
> 
> Nach 5 min hatte ich die Diamondback in den Händen fand sie toll, und hatte einen Hordler mehr der mir kleiner Allispielerin misstrauisch hinterhersah^^



Ich kann Dir auch noch die Death Adder empfehlen. Hab selber kleine Hände und fand sie erst zu groß, aber nach 2 Wochen ging das absolut und jetzt würde ich keine kleinere haben wollen!

BTT: angeregt von dieser lustigen Diskussion habe ich einen neuen Blogeintrag verfasst - zu finden hier: http://ereignishorizont.info/blogs/index.php/missmojo/


----------



## Morélia (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde den Text witzig. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Freak? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten zähle ich mich natürlich zu Kategorie 5. Was auch sonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

Mich beschleicht das erheiternde Gefühl, dass nur diejenigen gegen den Text wettern, die sich selbst darin erkennen und es nicht wahr haben wollen bzw sich in ihrer Rolle nicht wohl fühlen.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Einst spielte ich es selbst, bis ich merkte was es mit mir anstellte. Ich bin losgekommen davon



Soso. Nette Geschichte, aber frei erfunden. Jedoch haben wir in dem Zitat oben des Pudels Kern: DU bist der Freak. Und weil Du von Dir auf andere schließt, glaubst Du, die seien so willensschwach und disziplinlos wie Du. Weit gefehlt, mein Lieber: alle WoW Spieler die ich kenne sind so, wie das Mädel #5, das Du beschreibst: ganz normale, anstände Menschen. So wie sie sind alle WoWler, die ich kenne. Ich frage mich nur, was Du damit bezweckst, diese Leute zu diffamieren? Fühlst Du Dich dann besser oder so? Anders kann ich mir Dein Verhalten nicht erklären. Also, was treibt Dich zu solchen Beiträgen? Würde mich echt mal interessieren, habe ja sonst keinen Zugang zu solchen Außenseitern.


----------



## Angita (30. Oktober 2009)

Farfalla schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass frauen meist weibliche chars spielen, oder anders, ich kenne keine frau die einen männlichen char hat. Nicht mal einen twink.



Nun kennst du eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Main ist eine Ele-Lady - ein Draenei Mann sieht schon etwas seltsam aus, ein laufender Schrank mit einem "Steuer-Schwänzchen" hinten dran...
ABER                  und nun kommst
Mein Twink ist ein männlicher Mensch Tankadin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Lady soll ihrem inneren Wesen folgen - fies von hinten angieren und sich niemals in Handgreiflichkeiten einmischen. ;-)
Prügel soll das bekanntlich starke Geschlecht einstecken.

Thats it
Angita


----------



## brenner100 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin einer der trendigen kunden ^^


----------



## noizycat (30. Oktober 2009)

Poste doch mal ein Bild von dir. Ich will dich gern mal so objektiv beurteilen, wie du das scheinbar ständig mit anderen tust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau der Text uns sagen soll, außer *ich habe ein super Bild von meinen Kunden*, *ich suhle mich gern in Vorurteilen* und *ich bin verknallt, und muss das in nem Forum kundtun*, bleibt mir schleierhaft ...



(und nein, ich kaufe keine Gamecards ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2009)

@ TE    Das ist fies von dir!
Ich finde es schon ohnehin schwer genug die Wohnung zu verlassen.
Aber seit es einmal Ärger mit einer Abbuchung von Blizz wegen Probleme mit dem Gold vom JobCenter gab (Genau zum meine  JobCenter Termin hatte die Gilde nen Raid gelegt und da musste ich mit und promt gabs ne Kürzung) muss ich mir leider Game Cards kaufen.
Dazu muss ich mit dem Bus 10 Stationen fahren und dann noch 15 min durch eine Fußgängerzone laufen.
Das ist die Hölle.
vor allem wenn ich es vorher nicht schaffe mich zu duschen.
Wie die Leute einen anstarren. das ist gruselig.
Und dann noch als zahlender Kunde deines Geschäftes von Leuten wie dir hier im Forum fertig gemacht zu werden finde ich völlig assi, Ehrlich.
Können ja nicht alle so toll drauf sein wie du.
Dafür bin ich stellvertretender Gildenleiter PDK 25 equipped und hab 8000 Erfolgspunkte.

Jetzt bist du dran.......
Der Freak bist nämlich du mit deinem ätzenden RL

Für die Horde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TorbenR (30. Oktober 2009)

Morélia schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht das erheiternde Gefühl, dass nur diejenigen gegen den Text wettern, die sich selbst darin erkennen und es nicht wahr haben wollen bzw sich in ihrer Rolle nicht wohl fühlen.




Genau so sehe ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flamegod (30. Oktober 2009)

wikipedia, artikel "menschenbild" ->


> Dem Einzelnen erscheint das eigene Menschenbild häufig als so  selbstverständlich, dass er kaum darüber nachdenkt, dass man sich den  Menschen auch anders vorstellen kann. Trifft man auf ein anderes  Menschenbild, so wird dieses häufig als falsch, das eigene als richtig  angesehen.


das "eigene menschenbild" bekommt man nicht einfach so, es wird einem anerzogen (familie,schule,medien,freunde, ... eben umwelt,dazu etwas persönliche interpretation, hier und da)


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> (und nein, ich kaufe keine Gamecards ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, ich glaube, Du hast hier den Finger auf einen interessanten Punkt gelegt: er kennt nur die Käufer von Gamecards uns schließt daher auf die gesamte WoW-Community. Gamecards kaufen aber nur Leute, die keine Kreditkarte bekommen... das erklärt doch Einiges, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Zange (30. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Text. Lustig geschrieben. Und mit ner ganzen Menge Wahrheit ... auch wenn das hier nicht alle wahrhaben wollen.

Eine Anmerkung: 

vielleicht ( !!!) heißt das. Mit 2 L !! Nach dem drittenmal "vieleicht", dachte ich, ich bringe es Dir mal bei. 

Wenn Du schon in einer gehobenen Position bist *schmunzel* solltest Du das wissen,lieber TE.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2009)

_*"Hm, ich glaube, Du hast hier den Finger auf einen interessanten Punkt gelegt: er kennt nur die Käufer von Gamecards uns schließt daher auf die gesamte WoW-Community. Gamecards kaufen aber nur Leute, die keine Kreditkarte bekommen... das erklärt doch Einiges, findet ihr nicht?"*_

@Technocrat: Sorry, meine "zitieren" - Funktion will grad net...aber: findest Du nicht Du machst es Dir ziemlich
pauschal einfach mit dem was Du sagst? Ich lese unterschwellig darin dass Gamecard-Käufer notorisch pleite sind und 
ausserdem grundsätzlich zu einer minder bemittelten Schicht gehören...

Also ist das was Du schreibst in meinen Augen ein klassisches Eigentor: Auf der einen Seite bemängelst Du Verallgemeinerung und setzt sie auf der anderen Seite selber ein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja echt nett geschrieben aber warum?! Ich weis nicht was du bezwecken willst oder was für eine Diskussion du da anregen möchtest.


----------



## skap (30. Oktober 2009)

Immerhin finanzieren diese "Freaks" deinen Job >.


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (30. Oktober 2009)

es ist eine verdammte freakshow. in den ferien wenn ich irgendwann ggn 5 nach hause komme hab ich mich gerne mal noch gut angetrunken an den rechner gesetzt und hab 1-2x bei irgendwelchen "nightstalkern" auf meinem realm mitgeraidet. komplett nicht mehr ausm lachen bin ich gekommen als um ca. 5:30 irgendeiner meinte "bin kurz oben, kuchen holen" mit ner total hohlen stimme, man gehört hat wie das headset abgelegt wurde. dann hörte man ein leises stöhnen, headsetgerumpel, total erschöpft am keuchen und am rasseln "mjam kuuuchen uff uh ah".
es muss unglaublich sein. und was man sich teilweise so vorstellen muss wie hohl 90% der spieler sind... da versuch ich mich gerne reinzuversetzen und quasi mir das leben aus der perspektive von sonem vollidioten vorzustellen. ist irgendwie komich :-)

textwand ole, ich kauf meine karten übrigens immer nach dem fitnessstudio, vielleicht sieht man sich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (30. Oktober 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder toll, wenn wildfremde menschen in nem Forum jemand anderem was unterstellen - zumal der TE doch direkt am Anfang folgendes geschrieben hat;
> 
> 
> 
> Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig heissen, das der nimmer alle Tassen im Schrank hat oder jemanden beleidigen will etc...


Alles klar wenn ich vorher schreibe, der folgende Text ist rassistisch, antisemitisch und könnte fremdenhass verursachen hab ich noch alle tassen im schrank?
Man kann nicht seine Meinung entschuldigen in dem man sie vorher ankündigt, denn der TE IST VOREINGENOMMEN UND ARROGANT!


----------



## Yadae (30. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich mich nachdem ich den Text gelesen hatte erstmal vor Lachen auf dem Fußboden herumgrollt habe, habe ich mal überlegt, wen ich so kenne, weiblich, der WoW spielt, zu welcher deiner Aspekte sie gehört und wo ich mich einordne. Ja, weiblich bin ich auch und ja: Ich spiele einen weiblichen Char/ mehrere weibliche Chars.
(Schon allein aus dem grund, dass Männer bei WoW allesamt sch*nich so vorteilhaft aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..)

Ich selbst gehöre wohl eher zur Alexstrasza-Gruppe, schon allein, weils mein server is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mein Abi gemacht, werde studieren, wiege weniger als 60 Kilo, habe einen wunderbaren Freund, der ebenfalls mit mir Arthas den Hintern versohlen gehen wird.
(Besagter Freund spielt nebenbei auch nen weiblichen Char^^)

GameCards hab ich mir nur am Anfang meiner WoW-Karriere geholt und dabei auch nur die von dir beschriebenen 95% der kundschaft zwischen den Regalen gesehen...

Nach einer Weile schlenderte ich so durchs kaufhaus und entdeckte beim GameStop ein WoW-Shirt für sagenhafte 5 Eus.
Ging zur Kasse und fragte, ob sie das in M haben.. Der verkäufer schaute mich ungläubig an und meinte (scherzhaft hoffe ich), Die meisten, die so ein Teil kaufen fangen erst bei XL an. Diese Meinung scheint bei Verkäufern weit verbreitet zu sein^^
Nunja, das Exemplar bei mir ist eine etwas große M geworden. Ich trage es gern als Nachthemd.

Ich schaue mich weiter in meiner Bekanntschaft um...
MainTank meiner Gilde ist weiblich. Sie macht das echt gut. Zwei unserer Heiler (ich inclusive) sind weiblich, rest Männer (meist Schamanen)
RL-Bekanntschaft?
Meine Mutter hatte nie was für Computer übrig und meinte, WoW würde mir mein Abi versauen - tat es nicht.
Meine Schwiegerfamilie ist dafür begeistert dabei^^

Ich kenne sehr viele Familien, in denen vater und mutter mit dem Kind/den Kindern WoW spielen. Ist für mich nicht außergewöhnlich. Nozdormus gibts in jedem Spiel. Ist für mich eher ein Beweis für die breite Spielerschaft, die´s anspricht.

Natürlich wurde ich in der Schule oft belächelt, weil wenig Gymnasiasten (zumindest in meiner Nähe) gefallen on Online Games - insbesondere WoW- finden und ich suche immernoch verzweifelt jmd, der sich von mir als Freund werben lässt, damit ich das Zhevra für meine Sammlung bekomme xD Aber die einzige zockende Freundin (eher deine Deathwing-Variante) möchte kein Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben^^

Nuja, so  far
-Alucia


----------



## Blaubaschbube X (30. Oktober 2009)

> Diese sind, in sagen wir 60 Fällen, unauffällig, zürückhaltend, kommunikations legastenisch, scheu, introvetiert oder halt sonst irgendwie, ja, speziell. Selten begegnet man einem Kunden, der vileicht eben vom Training kommt, offen wirkt, trendig ist oder was weiss ich.



Es ist hald nicht jeder "Breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, 100Kilo Hantelbank!"

Ich denke, die WoW Spielerschaft ist ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft nur das man hier auch jene Leute sieht, die einem im RL Alltag kaum begegnen weil sie in ihren Kellern hocken ^^



> Natürlich wurde ich in der Schule oft belächelt, weil wenig Gymnasiasten (zumindest in meiner Nähe) gefallen on Online Games - insbesondere WoW- finden und ich suche immernoch verzweifelt jmd, der sich von mir als Freund werben lässt, damit ich das Zhevra für meine Sammlung bekomme xD



Na ja, die meisten saufen sich hald lieber voll bis sie RL offline sind...


----------



## wowfighter (30. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ....Bei solchen threads bestätigt sich meine behauptung das der wohl größte grund mit WoW aufzuhören die Communty ist wo der TE leider dazu gehört...
> 
> Allein schon das ich deine behauptungen mehr als nur gelogen finde da du alles behaupten kannst benutz wohl noch ein großer teil das "internet" sowie internatbanking usw.
> 
> ...


Finde ich genauso bin auch net so einer der völlig verpeilt ist bzw. wie da beschrieben.

Ps:  @NUFFING Du warst wohl die Bildhübschefrau siehst wirklich hübsch aus .... Wow zu spielen hat auch was positives

mfg


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2009)

Was ich an Threads, an denen sich überdurchschnittlich viele Frauen beteiligen, immer wieder amüsant finde sind die männlichen Poster, die ihren Trieben nachgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf man weibliche User mit einem Foto als Avatar wegen passivem Offtopic verdonnern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ....Bei solchen threads bestätigt sich meine behauptung das der wohl größte grund mit WoW aufzuhören die Communty ist wo der TE leider dazu gehört...
> 
> Allein schon das ich deine behauptungen mehr als nur gelogen finde da du alles behaupten kannst benutz wohl noch ein großer teil das "internet" sowie internatbanking usw.
> 
> ...



Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus deinem Bekanntenkreis.


Ansonsten kann ich zum Thread nur sagen, dass so ziemlich jede "Sparte" von Menschen in WoW vertreten ist, weswegen die Erfahrungen des TE's leider doch eher begrenzend wirken. Aber im Grunde hat er wohl recht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

schöne arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste paar mal schmunzeln und lachen
und in jedem von uns stekt doch so ein freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (30. Oktober 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> das einzige was ich beim durchlesen gedacht habe war, ich hab mir noch nie eine gamekarte gekauft...



me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> @Technocrat: Sorry, meine "zitieren" - Funktion will grad net...aber: findest Du nicht Du machst es Dir ziemlich
> pauschal einfach mit dem was Du sagst? Ich lese unterschwellig darin dass Gamecard-Käufer notorisch pleite sind und
> ausserdem grundsätzlich zu einer minder bemittelten Schicht gehören...



Keineswegs. Obwohl sicherlich ein paar davon dabei sind, wird es sich bei bei den meisten Gamecardkäufern um Leute handeln, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben. Und solche Leute sind dann häufig in ihrer Trotz- und Protestphase und benehmen sich und kleiden sich entsprechend. Und genau von denen mag der TE hier reden. 

Meine WoW-spielenden Bekannten, Kollegen und Fruende hingegen sind alle mindestes doppelt so alt und entsprechen nicht mal im entferntesten den 99, die der TE irrtümlich für WoW-Spieler als typisch erachtet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Blaubaschbube schrieb:


> Es ist hald nicht jeder "Breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, 100Kilo Hantelbank!"



du sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hab ih wegen dir meine suppe verschüttet :/
xD




Lari schrieb:


> Was ich an Threads, an denen sich überdurchschnittlich viele Frauen beteiligen, immer wieder amüsant finde sind die männlichen Poster, die ihren Trieben nachgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



willst du jetzt unsere liebe dini reporten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und in jedem von uns stekt doch so ein freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verzeihung, aber ich finde die Behauptung unzutreffend.


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, allgemein das er so ein Eklig oberflächlicher mensch ist...



Und dabei hat er mehr Eier bewiesen als 90% der deutschen Gesellschaft, indem er sich selbst mit seinem Text auf die Schippe genommen hat. 

Ausnahmslos jeder Mensch ist von Vorurteilen belastet. Auch Du. Auch Ich. Es lässt sich nicht vermeiden, weil es zum menschlichen Wesen gehört, aber das Fazit dieses Textes gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Es ist ein erstklassiger Beispielbericht über menschliches Verhalten und es spricht eine Menge der aktuellen Problematiken an, Amokläufe und Schuld bei Computerspielen, Verwahrlosung durch Internetgebrauch etc. Seit langem keinen Text mehr gelesen der so vielseitige Interpretationen zulässt und eine so deutliche Message bringt.


----------



## Holy Light (30. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiss nicht ob der TE das ernst meint...

wenn ja schäm dich

wenn es witzig gemeint war...

ist es nicht...
jetzt mal ernsthaft , nur weil ich mit der verkäuferin nicht viel rede bin ich nicht schüchtern...
du schliesst von den 20 sekunden die jemand braucht um seine gamecard zu kaufen auf sein ganzes leben?
dann hast du entweder eine sehr gute menschenkenntnis oder bist ein idiot


----------



## Loran-76 (30. Oktober 2009)

sind doch immer die die mit dem finger auf andere zeigen, die selbst mal freak waren, ähnlich dem ex raucher, der nun moral predigt, irgendwo scheinheilig.

wäre der text nun noch gut geschrieben, aber so nur verschwendung von ressourcen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ich bin ab und an card käufer, über 30 jahre, habe frau und zwei kinder, einen 12h job, kann schon sein das ich augenringe und leicht graues haar habe, aber nicht immer ist ein spiel daran schuld, in diesem sinne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (30. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Und dabei hat er mehr Eier bewiesen als 90% der deutschen Gesellschaft, indem er sich selbst mit seinem Text auf die Schippe genommen hat.
> 
> Ausnahmslos jeder Mensch ist von Vorurteilen belastet. Auch Du. Auch Ich. Es lässt sich nicht vermeiden, weil es zum menschlichen Wesen gehört, aber das Fazit dieses Textes gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Es ist ein erstklassiger Beispielbericht über menschliches Verhalten und es spricht eine Menge der aktuellen Problematiken an, Amokläufe und Schuld bei Computerspielen, Verwahrlosung durch Internetgebrauch etc.



moment mal
klar jeder hat vorurteile das stimmt aber in diesem text habe ich kein einziges wort über amokläufe (weder gute noch schlechte einfach gar keine) gelesen.
das mit der verwahrlosung durch den internetgebrauch klingt aus seinem munde eher wie ein vorwurf frei nach dem motto : "Du spielst WoW?...geh dich mal waschen haste ja seit nem monat nichtmehr gemacht..."

natürlich ist das übertrieben aber es ist ja nur ein beispiel...


----------



## Rawne (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
also ich find den Beitrag genial... es ist eine witzige Beobachtung die du da gemacht hast, sie ist gut dargestellt und irgendwie stimmt sie ja auch... zumindest ein wenig.^^
Als ehemaliger WoW-Spieler kann ich die sogenannten Freaks nur bestätigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab sehr viele kennengelernt, allerdings trifft das nicht auf alle Spieler zu, dass ist klar.
Und zu den ganzen Leuten die sich angegriffen fühlen oder sich wehren... mein Gott nehmt das ganze doch mal etwas lockerer. Es ist seine Meinung / Ansicht und die hat nix (naja vllt etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit der realtität zu tun und ihr müsst diese Meinung ja nicht teilen.
In diesem sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BB


----------



## meelt (30. Oktober 2009)

Mich stören auch diese Vorurteile. ich zum Beispiel gehe trainierne und bin auch relativ sporltlich für meine 16 Jahre habe eine Freundin (die es ab und zu auch stört wenn ich spiele, aber versteht es sleber spielen möchte sie aber nicht). Viele die ich kenne hätten mich (vom Aussehen) anders eingeschätzt also meine WOW Freunde, von denen ich 2 durch WOW kennengelernt habe. Ich spiele seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahren und habe nurn aufgehört (bzw. eine Pause eingelegt), da ich in der Schule nicht der "Beste" bin und somit leider mehr Zeit für die Schule draufgeht und somit lihnte sich WOW nicht mehr für mich. WoW ist ein geniales Spiele und ich werde gucken, dass ich wieder zurückkommen kann.


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Holy schrieb:


> moment mal
> klar jeder hat vorurteile das stimmt aber in diesem text habe ich kein einziges wort über amokläufe (weder gute noch schlechte einfach gar keine) gelesen.
> das mit der verwahrlosung durch den internetgebrauch klingt aus seinem munde eher wie ein vorwurf frei nach dem motto : "Du spielst WoW?...geh dich mal waschen haste ja seit nem monat nichtmehr gemacht..."
> 
> natürlich ist das übertrieben aber es ist ja nur ein beispiel...



Von Amokläufen hat er auch nichts geschrieben, diesen Bezug habe nur ich mir hergestellt. 

Man muss sich doch klar machen, was er mit seinem Text aussagen will. Meiner Meinung nach zieht er sich da gewaltig selber durch den kakao, er stellt sich als absolut vorurteilsbelastet dar und er revidiert im Laufe seines Posts seine Meinung. Sprich er hat eine Katharsis, also eine Reinigung im Sinne einer wichtigen metalen Erkenntnis. Kurz: Er merkt selber, dass er von Vorurteilen belastet ist und bekommt klar aufgezeigt, dass er sehr lange Zeit damit im Unrecht war.

Und was sagen die Politiker weil die Waffenlobby in unserem Land zu sehr etabliert ist, als das man sie entsprechend einschränken könnte? Nein, natürlich kann es nicht daran liegen, dass man 16 Waffen und 5000 Schuss Munition zuhause hat, ohne die Killerspiele wären doch wirklich alle menschen völlig friedliebend! Ich meine, welcher Wahnsinnige kommt denn darauf Waffen zu benutzen, wenn er sie vor der Nase hat... hm? Klingelts?

Jeder, der den Text liest und sich angegriffen fühlt, also mit der Meinung abschließt "Der will nichts anderes als WoWler schlecht machen", der sollte sich wirklich den text noch ein paarmal durchlesen und sich Gedanken über dessen Bedeutung machen, bevor er hier so unüberlegt urteilt (jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, allgemein gehalten.).


----------



## Legacy (30. Oktober 2009)

als erstes als ich die topic betrachtete dachte ich nur: "omg schon wieder son scheiß" doch dann musste ich schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also meine freunde sind auch keine freaks (auch nicht die wow spieler darunter) und Trotzdem kann ich behaupten es gibt genug "freaks" in wow. ich brauch nur an die uni von mir schauen xD

abgesehen davon kommts drauf an wie man freak definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Jeder, der den Text liest und sich angegriffen fühlt, also mit der Meinung abschließt "Der will nichts anderes als WoWler schlecht machen", der sollte sich wirklich den text noch ein paarmal durchlesen und sich Gedanken über dessen Bedeutung machen, bevor er hier so unüberlegt urteilt (jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, allgemein gehalten.).



Ob er das will oder nicht lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt sein, aber er schließt von sich auf andere und behauptet dann noch, alle wären so. Das nennt man eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung und damit ist seine gesamte Argumentation hinfällig.


----------



## 1337reroll (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja, okay. Wo hast du denn deinen Laden ? =P Neben MC Fit oder MC Donalds?

Denn die Leute, die in meinem Freundeskreis spielen, halten sich die Waage.
Und ich denke, dass ich von mir behaupten darf, dass ich weder dick noch hässlich bin. Naja, okay. Einen Freund gibt es bei mir im Freundeskreis der hat schon ein paar Pfunde zu viel, aber der Rest, der WoW / andere Onlinegames spielt, halten sich, wie gesagt, die Waage.
Ein paar haben eine Freundin und der Rest eben nicht. Bei mir ist es also ausgewogen.


MFG


----------



## Drakonis (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir den Beitrag durchgelesen, ganz lustig geschrieben aber inhaltlich zweifelhaft.

schon vom standpunkt aus, wer kauft sich heutzutage gametime cards? im zeitalter von onlinebanking, bankeinzug, überweisung usw. ist man doch erstens viel zu bequem und hat zweitens nicht die zeit sich eine gametimecard im shop zu kaufen. ich bestelle in der regel meine sachen übers inet, vor allem technik usw. schon wegen den 2 wöchigen rückgaberecht.
wenn man das als normalstand ansieht dann ist fraglich, ob die wenigen spieler, die sich im laden gametimecards holen zur so genannten "freak"-sektion gehören.

des weiteren, kann man sich doch leicht ein bild über einen teil der wow spielerschaft machen, wenn man sich spieler bei den entsprechenden portalen mal anschaut, zb. buffed.de, xchar.de usw. klar sind da nicht alle angemeldet, aber es werden immer mehr.


----------



## Magickevin (30. Oktober 2009)

> Kundin Zwei: Ysera, Herrin der Träume. Das Mädel, zirka 20, macht einen total verpennten Eindruck, sowohl optisch als auch gefühlt. Ich lächle.
> 
> Kundin Drei: Malygos, Herr der Magie. Das Mädel, zirka 16, hat die Haarfarbe von Malygos Haut. Blau. Wirkt hypernervös, gestresst schon fast chaotisch. Ich lächle.



Das sind doch die Süßen unter den Sauren weiß garnicht was du eigentlich hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps Netter Thread eigentlich wenn auch ein wenig eigenartig


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ob er das will oder nicht lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt sein, aber er schließt von sich auf andere und behauptet dann noch, alle wären so. Das nennt man eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung und damit ist seine gesamte Argumentation hinfällig.



Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, den Deutschen würde nachgesagt, sie seien humorlos.
Jetzt weiß auch auch wieso das so ist.
Wir haben Angst vor unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.
Sowas geht ja in einer Satire mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ob er das will oder nicht lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt sein, aber er schließt von sich auf andere und behauptet dann noch, alle wären so. Das nennt man eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung und damit ist seine gesamte Argumentation hinfällig.



Ob er tatsächlich der Meinung ist, dass alle so denken wie er kann man so nicht genau festlegen denke ich, da sein Text in der Tat sehr überspitzt und zynisch ist, was konkret er dabei nun todernst meint und was eine Übertreibung sein soll lässt sich nur schwer sagen.

Geht man aber davon aus, dass er nicht darauf besteht, dass ausnahmslos jeder so wie er denkt, sondern davon das es ihm darum geht seine eigene Erkenntnis mit anderen zu teilen, also die Erkenntnis mit seinen Vorurteilen falsch gelegen zu haben, dann ist seine Argumentation alles andere als hinfällig. 

Wie ich schon sagte, jeder Mensch ist maßgeblich von Vorurteilen belastet. Ich sehe keine "unzulässige Verallgemeinerung" darin diese Untugend, die als solche eine der schlimmsten, weitreichendsten und (meiner Meinung nach) am wenigsten beachtetsten ist, nicht mal auf einen Nenner zu bringen und den Leuten deutlich vor Augen zu führen, wie sehr diese Problematik unser voreingenommenes Denken beeinflusst.


----------



## Lailurya (30. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Sprich er hat eine Katharsis, also eine Reinigung im Sinne einer wichtigen* metalen *Erkenntnis.



Statt mental metal zu schreiben kann auch nur einem Metaller passieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iron Maiden ftw ;-)


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Statt mental metal zu schreiben kann auch nur einem Metaller passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verflucht! Ja ja, diese Unterbewusstseinsgeschichten... Up the Irons.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, den Deutschen würde nachgesagt, sie seien humorlos.
> Jetzt weiß auch auch wieso das so ist.
> Wir haben Angst vor unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.
> Sowas geht ja in einer Satire mal gar nicht
> ...




Ich bin Schweizer... also mir hat der Text gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jeder der sich da ans Bein gepinkelt fühlt, der hat es nicht verstanden.
Ich kaufe mir zwar keine Gamecards, das geht über die Kreditkarte. Ich bin aber beruflich den ganzen Tag unterwegs in Läden die Gamecards verkaufen und kriege so auch mit welches Klientel eben genannte kauft. Die Klischees kommen nicht von ungefähr. Da die meisten Jugendliche halt noch keine Kreditkarte besitzen gibts halt Gamecards.

Ich kenne übrigens einige weibliche WoW Spielerinnen die sehr gut aussehen und auch integriert sind im RL. Ebenfalls kenne ich ein paar männliche RL Spieler die ebenfalls ein geregeltes RL haben.
Und TROTZDEM fand ich den Text lustig... also bitte....

btw,
wenn ich als Freak bezeichnet werde dann ist mir das im Grunde scheissegal...
Warum sind denn einige von euch gleich beleidigt und fangen an rumzuwhinen und flamen?
Ist das eine Deutsche Eigenschaft?

so long...
freaky Ras


----------



## HellsBells90 (30. Oktober 2009)

sehr sehr interessanter text...

naja ich war mir aber schon immer bewusst das es unter 12 (oder was weiß ich wie viel) millionen spielern und spielerinnen, doch die ein oder andere hübsche frau geben muss.

trotzdem muss ich auch zugeben das ich mir eine wow spielerin nicht grade optisch gut aussehend vorstelle, sondern eher naja ich sags nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (30. Oktober 2009)

Es war mir gar nicht bewusst, wieviele "Spiesser" hier unterwegs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann man sich von einem solchen Text angegriffen fühlen?
Sitzen diejenigen jetzt vor dem Computer, stampfen mit dem Fuss auf den Boden und rufen: "Nein, so bin ich nicht!" ?



> trotzdem muss ich auch zugeben das ich mir eine wow spielerin nicht grade optisch gut aussehend vorstelle, sondern eher naja ich sags nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, da zeig ich Dir in meinem Freundeskreis mal ein paar Gegenbeispiele. 
Ich denke, wir müssen uns alle nciht im Keller verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber ich finde die Behauptung unzutreffend.




mir... egal?
zur not um auch dich endlos nörgler zufriedenzustellen änder ich es einfach in
"in jedem von uns steckt doch ein kleiner freak"
besser?


@ ale4sale
jep ^^ immer dieses unterbewusstsein tzz tzz tzz


----------



## Severos (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch mal WoW gespielt, bin 17 Jahre alt.
Ich selbst halte mich für naja, keinen Freak halt..
Es gibt ja auch Plattformen, wie xChar, wo man halt andere mal sehen kann.. und nunja.. da sieht man wer hinter dem Char steckt.
Da denkt man manchmal schon.. oh mein Gott..
Aber ich meine, das, was WoW ausmacht, ist doch eigentlich, dass man "nur" mit der Person schreibt, mit ihr zockt, OHNE privater zu werden, heisst, dass es einem doch völlig egal sein kann, wer dahinter steckt, oder?
Wer eine Freundin/ einen Freund fürs Leben in WoW sucht ist meiner Meinung nach total fehl am Platze..
Joa.. 
Wie gesagt, mir ist es egal, wer spielt, für mich ist entscheidend (gewesen), wie die Person drauf war, wie man sich verstehen konnte etc pp.


----------



## Demitrie (30. Oktober 2009)

Also an sich finde ich es sehr lustig was du da geschrieben hast  konnte mich zum teil sogar damit identifizieren *grins*

Allerdings wüste ich zu gerne in melchem land du verkäufer bist bzw welchem dorf .

Ja ich bin ein freak und deswegen habe ich mir bisher wow und jede erweiterung im Nachtverkauf geholt  und du wirst kaum glaube welche aufregenden weiblichen geschöpfe dort mein müdes auge erblickt hatt ...  Und ja sie haben sich alle eine ausgabe des bösen suchtspiels besorgt  . Persönlich kenne ich auch ein hand voll super frauen die wow spielen * Hallo mädels *  !

Schon mal dran gedacht das sie einfach nur  schlauer sein könnten als männer und ihren account andersweitig bezahlen ?
Um sich alle 2 monate nicht auf den weg machen zu müssen .


----------



## schmetti (30. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...ohne Freaks ist die Welt Langweilig, und nicht alle die Freaky sind, sind Fett, Doof, Ignorant, Ungebildet, kommunikationsarm, u.s.w

Ich glaube das liegt an dem Laden in dem du Arbeitest, werden halt alle VOLLPFOSTEN aus der Umgebung hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (30. Oktober 2009)

Und du bist kein "Freak" (was immer du darunter im Genauen verstehen magst), wenn du das buffed.de (*Das Portal für Online-Rollenspiele*) Forum dazu verwendest *hust* ganz schön interessante, unterhaltsame *hust* informative Sachen aus deinem RL zu schreiben? Erstmal würde ich dir jetzt gern dafür auf die Schulter klopfen, dass du Verkaufsleiter bist, schindet ja ganz schön Eindruck (ganz sicher hast du das nur ganz zufällig erwähnt, bestimmt nicht um damit zu prahlen), kriegst nen Keks (mit Butter sogar). Und gratulation zu dem heißen Flirt mit der ultra attraktiven Hollywood-star ähnlichen Göttin, die dich sogar angelächelt hat!!111 WoW! Ich kann es kaum fassen.

Hmm.. Wenn deine Einstellung doch so auf Stereotypen und Vorurteilen basiert, wie du ja selber so schön formulierst, dann versteh ich nicht - denn du hälst dich ja höchstwahrscheinlich für ne ausnahme, weil du ja mit Sicherheit aussiehst wie ne Mischung aus Brad Pitt und Christian Bale - warum du dann überrascht bist, dass es auch andere Ausnahmen gibt? 

Also ich hab schon von Polizisten, Bankern usw. gehört, die WoW zocken... Ich selber zock zwar seit einiger zeit kein wow mehr, aber trotzdem ist dein thread schon sehr beleidigend der gesamten Community entgegen. Ehrlichgesagt lässt sich für mich auch kaum erkennen, was du mit dem Thread erreichen willst - jetzt mal abgesehen von Aufmerksamkeit und Bewunderung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2009)

Morélia schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir müssen uns alle nciht im Keller verstecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, andersrum wird ein Schuh draus: nicht alle von uns müssen sich im Keller verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (30. Oktober 2009)

Oder so. 
Für mich persönlich hats das gleiche Ergebnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> H
> Wenn du eine Frau bist und das liest, entschuldige. Wenn du ein Mann bist und das liest, entschuldige. Ich halte WoW immer noch für eine Freakshow. Einst spielte ich es selbst, bis ich merkte was es mit mir anstellte. Ich bin losgekommen davon und meine Vorurteile verstärkten sich, auch durch die tägliche Bestätigung in Form der Sichtung diverser oben genannter Beispiele. Speziell was Frauen angeht dachte ich mir, dass es nur Typ 1-4 gibt. Ausnahmslos. Ueberall gibt es Ausnahmen, bei WoW jedoch nicht. Dies dachte ich, in meiner Arroganz. Ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Seit heute weiss ich: Es gibt Ausnahmen. Vileicht habe ich es geahnt, jedoch nicht in diesem Ausmas. Eine solch bildhübsche Frau, dazu singel wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiss, spielt World of Warcraft. Das Massenphänomen. Selbst wenn ich nicht seit langer Zeit glücklich vergeben wäre, hätte ich diese Lady in diesem Moment nicht angequatscht, was mir sonst wirklich nicht schwerfällt! Wie denn? "Wo spielst du?" "Hast du Lust mal durch Goldshire zu reiten?" Danke für die Horizonterweiterung. Ich lächle, immer noch!
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich jemand der mir aus der Seele spricht, ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu, WoW ist und bleibt eine Freakshow. 
Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, aber die sind halt selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr, habe die komplette Zeit durch Sport wie Judo, Thaiboxen und Fußball ersetzt und fühle mich besser denn je. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kontinuum schrieb:


> Und du bist kein "Freak" (was immer du darunter im Genauen verstehen magst), wenn du das buffed.de (*Das Portal für Online-Rollenspiele*) Forum dazu verwendest *hust* ganz schön interessante, unterhaltsame *hust* informative Sachen aus deinem RL zu schreiben? Erstmal würde ich dir jetzt gern dafür auf die Schulter klopfen, dass du Verkaufsleiter bist, schindet ja ganz schön Eindruck (ganz sicher hast du das nur ganz zufällig erwähnt, bestimmt nicht um damit zu prahlen), kriegst nen Keks (mit Butter sogar). Und gratulation zu dem heißen Flirt mit der ultra attraktiven Hollywood-star ähnlichen Göttin, die dich sogar angelächelt hat!!111 WoW! Ich kann es kaum fassen.
> 
> Hmm.. Wenn deine Einstellung doch so auf Stereotypen und Vorurteilen basiert, wie du ja selber so schön formulierst, dann versteh ich nicht - denn du hälst dich ja höchstwahrscheinlich für ne ausnahme, weil du ja mit Sicherheit aussiehst wie ne Mischung aus Brad Pitt und Christian Bale - warum du dann überrascht bist, dass es auch andere Ausnahmen gibt?
> 
> Also ich hab schon von Polizisten, Bankern usw. gehört, die WoW zocken... Ich selber zock zwar seit einiger zeit kein wow mehr, aber trotzdem ist dein thread schon sehr beleidigend der gesamten Community entgegen. Ehrlichgesagt lässt sich für mich auch kaum erkennen, was du mit dem Thread erreichen willst - jetzt mal abgesehen von Aufmerksamkeit und Bewunderung.



Ich kenne auch viele Leute die WoW spielen, aber die Community ist meiner Meinung nach bescheiden.
Allein schon das WoW-Forum zeigt vieles.


----------



## Diophene (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich bin (am Durchschnitt gemessen) zwar recht alt mit meinen 27 Jahren, habe hierzu aber dennoch eine (vermeintlich fundierte) Meinung. Ich kenne eigentlich nur zwei Typne von Freaks:

1. Der Verkäufer im Rollenspielladen, der mich mit seinen gierigen Blicken ausszieht, wenn ich bei ihm meine neue Gamecard kaufen gehe, da er in seinem Leben wohl (außer Mutter oder Schwester) noch kein weibliches Wesen berühren durfte

2. Der "Verkaufsleiter" bei einem Elektrogroßhändler, der nach Abbruch der 7. Klasse der Hauptschule in Rekordzeit von vier Wochen den zweiwöchigen Aufbaukurs zum Verkaufsleiter geschafft hat und mir nun die Welt erklären will.

DAS sind für mich Freaks. Dass ich immer oldschool meine Cards kaufen gehe ist einfach Gewohnheit. Ich glaube durchaus in der Neuzeit angekommen zu sein, aber ein wenig hänge ich an solchen Traditionen. 

Mal ehrlich, der Text des TE ist gut geschrieben, das lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Wer sich dadurch angegriffen fühlt, sollte mal wieder sein Ego aufpolieren gehen. Es gibt immer Freaks in jder Ansammlung von Menschen. Wer der Freak ist, bleibt aber stets eine Frage des Standpunktes und des Blickwinkels.


----------



## Gierdre (30. Oktober 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Ein Mediamarkt/Saturn/medimax-Fuzzie bezeichnet andere als Freaks - das nenn ich mutig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gestehe, dass hab ich auch gedacht. (Wir verstehen ja hier Ironie...)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Janica-Damira schrieb:


> @ TE: hast du es ironisch gemeint, ist es dir gut gelungen. Hut ab.
> 
> Wenn du das geschriebene jedoch vollkommen ernst meinst: failed.



Ja, das ist hier die entscheidende Frage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Oktober 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer... also mir hat der Text gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Deutsche als solcher ist ein recht ruiges Wesen, unaufällig (wenn nicht im Urlaub),und die am höchsten anerkannte Tugen ist (nein nicht Pünktlichkeit) die Normalheit.
Der Deutsche will unaufällig sein und bloß normal wirken damit die Leute ihn ja nicht komich ansehen oder sich Gedanken über ihn machen.
Das Freaksein ist also ein natürlich Feind des Deutschen, und ein Freak wird von den Normalen mit Verachtung und Arroganz bestraft.


----------



## KellerK1nd (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh man Probleme haben manche... Würdest du einen Fußbalfan einen Freak bezeichnen nur weil er sich jedes Spiel anschaut, sich alles merchandise-technische von seinem Verein holt????????

Ich nicht.

Es ist sein Hobby, genauso wie WoW mein Hobby ist.

Freaks sind die Leute (nach meiner Definition, ja richtig gelesen, MEINE Definition), die ihre komplette Freizeit für das Spiel opfern. Morgens aufstehen Rechner anwerfen, Zähneputzen, Kaffee kochen, Addons updaten, dass auch ja nichts schief geht den ganzen Tag, einloggen und erst einmal farmen und sich darüber aufregen, was die anderen gefühlten 300 Leute im Sholazarbecken zu suchen haben........ Ich könnte noch weiter erzählen, aber ich denke ihr wißt worauf ich hinaus will.

Und was du mit den Frauen meinst, ich weiß nicht was dein Problem ist...


----------



## Totemwächter (30. Oktober 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Plattformen, wie xChar, wo man halt andere mal sehen kann.. und nunja.. da sieht man wer hinter dem Char steckt.


Die natürlich (mit genügend ausnahmen) alle immer sich und kein gegoogeltest bild rein stellet oder eigentlich ein völliger anderer mensch ist gel?
Kennen wir ja nur zugut aus den ganzen Chats ala Knuddels,Chat for free, und wie sie alle heisen!


----------



## Rikayne (30. Oktober 2009)

Sorry die etwas dumme Frage, aber was genau willst du uns mit dem Thread mitteilen? Dass deiner Erfahrung nach alle weiblichen WoW Spieler hässlich, dick oder doof sind? Oder gar alles zusammen? Ich hätte dir schon längst sagen können, dass es sooooo viele verschiedene Menschen gibt die WoW spielen, genauso viele wie draussen auf der Strasse rumrennen...und nun? Da sieht auch nicht jeder top aus...Na und? Oo

Ich bin auch eine Frau die zockt und das schon seit Jahren, Videospiele sind durchaus meine Leidenschaft, und solche Frauen gibts recht oft. Und nicht alle davon sind so wie du sie beschreibst, sprich: Kein RL, keine Freunde und hässlich wie die Nacht.. 

Aber neee...Vorurteile sind Klasse, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Du schreibst, als waeren Frauen keine normalen Menschen.

*sich auf die Macho-sprueche Freu* *Hoffentlich is was originelles dabei, womit ich dann andere Leute aergern kann*


----------



## Magickevin (30. Oktober 2009)

Eine Sache versteh ich nicht das sind die Leute hier...Ihr sagt das WoW eine Freakshow ist und das ihr aufgehört habt und das es soviel bessere Sachen gibt wie Sport oder mit dem/der Freund/in  im Bett liegen oder halt andere Hobbys.. Ich habe nichts dagegen nein es gibt wirklich besseres als sich die Zeit mit WoW totzuschlagen aber eine Sache versteh ich nicht...

WIESO SEIT IHR NOCH IN DEM WOW FORUM AKTIV WENN EUCH DAS SPIEL SO ABNORMAL AUFM SACK GEHT??


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Aber neee...Vorurteile sind Klasse, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich empfehle noch einmal gründlich drüber lesen. Das was du ihm da vorwirfst ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach genau das Gegenteil von dem, was der TE ausdrücken möchte. Auch über die anderen Posts drüberzulesen wäre hilfreich, das wurde nämlich schonmal durchgekaut.


----------



## Gumja (30. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WIESO SEIT IHR NOCH IN DEM WOW FORUM AKTIV WENN EUCH DAS SPIEL SO ABNORMAL AUFM SACK GEHT??


Das gleiche hab ich beim Lesen des Threads hier auch bei so manchem User gedacht...

Ups mist... ich spiel ja auch kein WOW mehr...

*Duck und wech*


----------



## Rikayne (30. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Ich empfehle noch einmal gründlich drüber lesen. Das was du ihm da vorwirfst ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach genau das Gegenteil von dem, was der TE ausdrücken möchte. Auch über die anderen Posts drüberzulesen wäre hilfreich, das wurde nämlich schonmal durchgekaut.




ähm ja, lesen kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine nur, da der TE erwähnt hat, dass er nicht davon ausging auf Ausnahmen solcher Zockerinnen zu treffen, da er ja wohl einige nicht so toll aussehenden Kundinnen begegnet ist. Ausserdem gab es hier ein oder 2 andere User die auch meinten dass sie sich WoW Spielerinnen nocht wirklich gut aussehend vorstellen... Also solltest du, werter Herr, vielleicht nochmal meinen Post durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (30. Oktober 2009)

super geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Freakshow" ist noch viel zu milde beschrieben. Die sogenannte WoW-Coummunity ist ein verwahrloster Haufen Verhaltensgestörter, auf deren Bekanntschaft man im rL meist gerne verzichtet.

Und die Tussi? Ja, das ist die berühmte Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt. Wenn die etwas länger WoW spielt, sieht die ohnehin aus wie die anderen Gespenster Nr. 1 bis 4...

Nicht ohne Grund gibt es in Fernost Spezialkliniken nur für WoW-Suchtkranke!


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> ähm ja, lesen kann ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem wiederspreche ich nicht, aber trotzdem hast du es so formuliert als sei der ganze Text nur dazu da schlecht über die weibliche Belegschaft von WoW zu sprechen und das ist, denke ich, nicht der Fall. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es dem TE nicht darum geht Frauen zu beleidigen sondern, wie ich bereits ausführte, darüber aufzuklären das er sich von Vorurteilen hat leiten lassen, kann man ihm sowas nicht zum Vorwurf machen.
Ganz zweifellos war seine Meinung über die weibliche (sowie übrigens genauso die männliche, nur das wir keine Typ-Einteilung bekommen haben *g*) Erscheinung ausgesprochen negativ, aber eben das hat er ja versucht in seinem Geschreibsel zu revidieren ;-)


----------



## -Spellmâster- (30. Oktober 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> super geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, du schreibst mir aus den Fingern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikayne (30. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Dem wiederspreche ich nicht, aber trotzdem hast du es so formuliert als sei der ganze Text nur dazu da schlecht über die weibliche Belegschaft von WoW zu sprechen und das ist, denke ich, nicht der Fall. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es dem TE nicht darum geht Frauen zu beleidigen sondern, wie ich bereits ausführte, darüber aufzuklären das er sich von Vorurteilen hat leiten lassen, kann man ihm sowas nicht zum Vorwurf machen.
> Ganz zweifellos war seine Meinung über die weibliche (sowie übrigens genauso die männliche, nur das wir keine Typ-Einteilung bekommen haben *g*) Erscheinung ausgesprochen negativ, aber eben das hat er ja versucht in seinem Geschreibsel zu revidieren ;-)




Nene, wie gesagt, mein text war nicht speziel an den TE gerichtet.

Sind wir nu wieder freunde?^^


----------



## Benegeserit (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mit diesem ganzen Text vom TE einfach nichts anfangen. ich habs jetzt 2x gelesen
und ich versteh nicht was er uns eig. wirklich mitteilen will.
und wenn es das is was er denkt was er uns sagen will, dann ist es ziemlich platt, pseudowitzig
und arrogant.

deine art wie du über diese kunden/wow spieler sprichst, wie du sie verurteilst, wie du die mädels/frauen darstellst
ist unter aller sau.

für mich bist du ein überheblicher aroganter langweiler.
und ja ich bin auch eine frau, und so typen wie dich rauch in in der pfeife du würstchen.


----------



## Gott92 (30. Oktober 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> So, genug getippt - wir ja eh kaum jemand komplett durchlesen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (30. Oktober 2009)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Nene, wie gesagt, mein text war nicht speziel an den TE gerichtet.
> 
> Sind wir nu wieder freunde?^^



Wir waren nie Feinde. *lacht diabolisch*


----------



## stsneh (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh man wie is sowas hasse uh WoW "Freakshow" uh.....

Mein Gott immer solche Vorurteile. Von den Menschen die ich aus WoW kenne ist keiner ein "Freak" die haben alle Job Freundinn und ein normales Leben.

Auch ich bin gerade dabei mein Abi zu machen hab viele Freunde gehe auch am Wochenende weg und treibe 2-3 mal die Woche Sport. 

Es mag auf manche zutreffen aber von denen die ich kennenlernen durfte sind ALLE normal...


----------



## Magickevin (30. Oktober 2009)

stsneh schrieb:


> Oh man wie is sowas hasse uh WoW "Freakshow" uh.....
> 
> Mein Gott immer solche Vorurteile. Von den Menschen die ich aus WoW kenne ist keiner ein "Freak" die haben alle Job Freundinn und ein normales Leben.
> 
> ...




Was ist denn deiner meinung nach Normal? Was macht einen normalen Menschen aus? Also wenn man sagt das normal so der Durschnittsmensch ist muss ich sagen das ich schon ziemlich unnormal bin aber woher weiß ich das ich nicht auch ein Durschnittsmensch bin??


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Oktober 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Das Freaksein ist also ein natürlich Feind des Deutschen, und ein Freak wird von den Normalen mit Verachtung und Arroganz bestraft.




Naja, wenns "nur" Verachtung und Arroganz alleine wäre... 
In der Schule werden Freaks auch gemobbt und gedisst... Oder warum habt ihr immer mal wieder einen Amoklauf ?

In der Schweiz wird der Freak geduldet... darum haben wir sowas auch nicht ;P


----------



## DefWarri (30. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich hab mich grad auch mal nach 3 jahren hier rumlesen gereggt, weil ich mal eine andere Seite erzählen möchte.
Ich, männlich 25, auch WoW-zocker seit langer Zeit erlebe diese Geschichte in der Regel fast genau anders herum, denn ich bin einer der wenigen, der mit GC spielt, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich gerne in die Stadt gehe und auch generell gerne mit Leuten in Kontakt trete
Ich z.B. habe es schon erlebt, dass mich eine Verkäuferin mit genau denselben Vorurteilen gemustert hat, als ich mir eine dieser Besagten GameCards geholt habe, warum? Naja, ich würde schätzen, dass Sie mich nicht zu den Langhaarigen, nicht tageslichttauglichen Suchtis gezählt hätte Ich bin erfolgreich im Beruf, habe eine Freundin (Gott seis gedankt, sie zockt auch...^^), einen großen Freundeskreis, mit dem ich durchaus 1-2 mal die Woche was unternehme und spiele nebenbei noch Fussball, zwar auch unterklassig, aber auch zweimal die Woche Training+Spiel. Und ich schaffe es trotzdem, in der Regel 3-4 Abende in der Woche zu Raiden und das auch nicht grad unerfolgreich...Ergo, was sagt uns dies? Nicht alle sind zwingend Freaks die WoW spielen, ein Teil, da stimme ich dir zu schon, aber wie gesagt auch nicht alle (Ich erinnere an den Oscar Preisträger dieses Jahres ind er Kategorie Visual Effects...passionierter WoW Spieler und ich würd kackfrech behaupten recht erfolgreich im Beruf )In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es auch einige sehr aktive WoW Spieler, nur scheinen diese alle ihr Leben im griff zu haben -> Ausbildung erfolgreich abgeschlossen-> Weiterbeschäftigung und/oder Studium.

Aber der Text ist schon sehr nett geschrieben, ich musste einige Male schmunzeln, ich hoffe nur, dass du nicht mein Spielehändler bist, ansonsten muss ich mal ein ernstes Wort mit dir reden


----------



## Rotel (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach Leute. Was hab ich denn HIER losgetreten?!

Nachdem ich mich hier mal durch 8 Seiten durchgelesen habe möchte ich vileicht die einte oder andere Anmerkung machen, um gewisse Gemüter zu beruigen.

An die Menschen die mich als Fuzzie, oberflächlich usw. beschimpfen:

Ihr solltet euch wirklich mal einer Humorkur unterziehen. Der Text war doch nirgends wirklich ernst gmeint, auch wenn der Inhalt einem realen Erlebnis entspricht. Ich katalogisiere wahrscheinlich 500 000 deutschsprachige Spieler in weniger als 100 Zeilen, ist ja klar was dabei geschieht oder? Es geht hier um mein Empfinden. Meine Meinung. Und wenn die euch nicht passt so sei es drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Akzeptiert ihr keine fremden Meinungen solltet ihr euch nicht in einem *Diskussions*forum aufhalten?! Ich bin ganz zufrieden damit, "Verkäufer von Gamecards" zu sein. Und wenn ich eben dabei bin, *Rainaar*, es _ist _ein Unterschied ob du popelnd auf der Flächse stehst oder dafür verantwortlich bist, dass über 50 Mitarbeiter zufrieden sind und ein Umsatzvolumen von einer knappen Million Euro pro Jahr entsprechend verwaltet wird. Aber, was erzähl ich dir das. Auch wenn ich nur sehr selten "an der Front" weile, so nehme ich mir diese Abwechslung als Privileg heraus. Genau wegen Geschichten wie diesen. Es war der SINN an diesem Thread zu provozieren und ich gebe es zu; ich amüsiere mich in diesem Moment noch ab den Reaktionen gewisser Leute! Denn genau die, welche hier einen auf Protestant machen und denen das Wort zynisch nichts sagt...ja....

An die guten weiblichen Spielerinnen die sich hier zu Wort gemeldet haben:

Ladys ich finde es bemerkenswert wie ihr arrgumentiert. Ich kann garnichts erwiedern, was ich ja auch eigentlich garnicht will. Meine Erfahrungen haben mich geprägt, aber ich bin nicht dumm und weiss, dass da "mehr" sein muss. Bis gestern fehlte mir nur das entsprechende Beispiel. Ich bin nun konvertiert. *g*

Ach und das berühmt berüchtigte "Freak-Show". Menschenskind. Was kann ich denn bitteschön dafür, dass 95% der Personen welche ich bedient habe, auf mich einen "freakigen" Eindruck machen? Was ist freakig? Soll ich das hier definieren? Das ist Ansichtssache! Braucht ihr Adjektive? Beispiele? Ringe mit Drachensymbolen zu schwarzem Trenchcoat, dazu lange Haaren und männlich? Fünzigfach gepierct? Aus dem Maul stinkend, dass man es 10m weiter noch riecht? Keine Unterhosen an? WoW Shirt tragend und nach WoW-MMO Gaming Maus fragend?
Ich seh auch "normalos", dass hab ich im Text geschrieben und dem aufmerksamen Leser ist es nicht entgangen. Aber die interessieren irgendwie nicht so *g*. 

Oberflächlich, arrogant, eingebildet, dumm usw...tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer mich kennt weiss, dass es sicher nicht so ist. Wir konnten uns zumindest heute prächtig amüsieren....ab der Reaktion....der Freakshow *duck und renn*

So Long
Rotel


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Keine Unterhosen an?




Halte ich für durchaus normal.... in gewissen Situationen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich nicht unbedingt wissen will, WIE du das herausgefunden hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (30. Oktober 2009)

Frage: Warum schreiben hier nur weibliche mods rein?^^

Also, ich hatte wechselhafte gefühle beim Lesen: sollte ich dich lieben oder hassen(du bezeichnest wow als freakshow du ...????(spaß,krieg ich jetzt nen keks?))? Ingesamt aber netter text. und hast mit dem ersten abschnitt direkt das festgestellt, was ich hier erwartet, jedoch nicht gehofft hatte.Naja, hast auf jeden fall recht!


----------



## Rotel (30. Oktober 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Halte ich für durchaus normal.... in gewissen Situationen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Gamecards sind im Gestell ganz unten und nicht jeder geht auf die Knie....


----------



## Briefklammer (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok also ich habe es mir durchgelesen aber als dann das wort freakshow gefallen ist wollte ich nicht mehr so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ok ich habe wieter gelesend a ein freak hier ein freak da ne dame in etwa 20 und noch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber seinw ir mal ehrlich es gibt keine normalen wow spieler jeder ist anderst und somit sind wir doch alle freaks  und die welt ist eine freakshow ende.
entschuldigt die rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich tippte nur mit einer hand


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Die Gamecards sind im Gestell ganz unten und nicht jeder geht auf die Knie....



Danke. Das gibt Albträume heut nacht....

Aber als Tipp, pack das Zeug was die hübschen Frauen kaufen in die unteren Regale...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seyro (30. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> _*Sofern du erwartest in dem Thread hier dicke Tüten zu sehen, nur weil das "Zauberwort" welches mit F beginnt (Nein nicht das du Ferkel) im Threadtitel steht, drück auch gleich wieder "zurück" da oben links. *_



kkthxbye


----------



## Crudelus (30. Oktober 2009)

wie kann man den geschäftsleiter sein und dann noch leuten iwas schlecht reden, ich wäre doch froh wenn jmd meinem müll kaufen würde xD naja frauen halt (net böse gemeint;P)


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (30. Oktober 2009)

Das war ja mal wieder ein Artikel bei dem ich lächeln musste.

ABER

Wenn er nicht so extrem voller Fehler wäre (ist das noch aus der WOW Zeit als du einer der legasthenischen Typen warst?)
dann wäre er noch schöner zu lesen.
Warum versucht ihr nicht wenigstens den Text nochmal nach Fehlern zu durchsuchen.

ich


----------



## Chillers (30. Oktober 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Ich kann mit diesem ganzen Text vom TE einfach nichts anfangen. ich habs jetzt 2x gelesen
> und ich versteh nicht was er uns eig. wirklich mitteilen will.
> und wenn es das is was er denkt was er uns sagen will, dann ist es ziemlich platt, pseudowitzig
> und arrogant.
> ...



Ich denke, dass er sich da was aus den Fingern gesogen hat. Egal, was er beruflich tut, er wartet halt auf so ein Supermodel, was sich ihm mal wie per Film urplötzlich offenbart (wie bei Notting Hill).
Nur darum spielt er WoW oder geht arbeiten.

Im RL würde ich anraten, Beruf wechseln, Jura studieren oder so.
Bei WoW- hm - einen Nachtelfen-Jäger anlegen, der alles in die Falle lockt.

Beruflich bleibt das trocken, aber Mädels wie die zuletzt geschilderte interessieren sich plötzlich mehr für die Typen als einen Kerl im gameshop oder bei Saturn. Und dann geht was ab!!

Mach was draus

Chillers


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Ok also ich habe es mir durchgelesen aber als dann das wort freakshow gefallen ist wollte ich nicht mehr so recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na was machst du denn da mit der anderen hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na was machst du denn da mit der anderen hand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht ein bier aufmachen, monitor putzen, krümmel aufheben, telefon ohne freisprecheinrichtung...

gibt viele möglichkeiten *grinst*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na was machst du denn da mit der anderen hand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Kronas schrieb:


> FAST
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> vielleicht ein bier aufmachen, monitor putzen, krümmel aufheben, telefon ohne freisprecheinrichtung...
> 
> gibt viele möglichkeiten *grinst*



du weisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke brille xD


----------



## Chillers (30. Oktober 2009)

Blöde.

Bei diesen lustigen Katzensachen muss ich immer lachen.

War gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (30. Oktober 2009)

> Ein Mädel. DAS Mädel, zirka mitte 20. Ein Lächeln trifft mein Gesicht. Perfekte Zähne. Augen, wie aus einem kitischen Bilderbuch. Perfektes Haar. Ein selbstbewusstes Auftreten. Ich achte zuerst garnicht auf den Artikel in ihrer Hand. Inerhalb weniger hundertstel Sekunden denkt sich mein Hirn folgendes: "WoW" (im Sinen von woooah)


hmmmmmmmmm soll ich das mal deiner Freundin zeigen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber mal ernst
Wenn du als Filialleiter eines Elektonik-Fachgeschäfts so abwertend mit deinen Kunden umgehst würde ICH bei dir sicherlich nichts kaufen.
In meinen Kopf formte sich irgendwie das Bild vom Media Markt Verkäufer "Öhm Nicht meine Abteilung" und das will auch irgendwie nicht weg.
Auch wie du mit dem Wort Freak (du scheinst die bedeutung nicht zu kennen - es heißt Krüppel) macht dich mehr als unsympatisch.

Aber ich kenne genug WoW-Spielerinnen die genauso aussehen wie du sie im Zitat beschriebst -und ich hab sie dazu gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja achte mal mehr auf deine Wortwahl und deinen Umgang mit deinem Mitmenschen
Ein nett gemeinter Rat von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Oktober 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Auch wie du mit dem Wort Freak (du scheinst die bedeutung nicht zu kennen - es heißt Krüppel) macht dich mehr als unsympatisch.



Naja... richtig. Aber es kann auch andere Bedeutungen haben...
Freak ist nicht immer unbedingt abwertend.

Zitat Wikipedia:

Ein Freak [f&#633;i:k] (aus dem Englischen freak: „Krüppel, Verrückter, Unnormaler“) ist umgangssprachlich eine Person, die eine bestimme Sache, zum Beispiel ihr Hobby, über ein „normales“ Maß hinaus betreibt, diese Sache zum Lebensinhalt macht oder sich zumindest mehr als andere darin auskennt, z. B. ein Computerfreak. Ein Freak kann auch eine bestimmte, zumeist unangepasste oder „flippige“ Lebensweise verkörpern. Das dazugehörige Adjektiv ist freakig, weit verbreitet ist auch freaky.


----------



## Jesbi (31. Oktober 2009)

Den Text des TE hab ich gelesen, aber die weiteren 10 Seiten spare ich mir mal für eine kalte lange Winternacht auf.

Also ein Verkäufer bei einem Elektronik-Markt heißt heutzutage Verkaufsleiter, sehr interessant.
Denn Verkaufsleiter bist Du sicher nicht, wenn die Rechtschreibung schon so schlecht ist, dann Text vor dem posten einmal durch Word laufen lassen.

Ansonsten ist das Thema mindestens so schlecht wie die Rechtschreibung.
Dazu leider auch noch ohne Sinn, Verstand oder sonst irgendeine diskutable Grundlage.

Allerdings erwische ich mich gerade dabei mir vorzustellen wie der TE wohl aussieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistus (31. Oktober 2009)

@TE

schöner Text, in den meißten stellen auch sehr zutreffend.

@Beleidigte und beleidigende Kritiker

1. Ein Verkaufsleiter muss sich keineswegs gedanken über seine Berufswahl machen, wenn er seine Kunden so sieht wie er sie sieht. Seit wann muss ich die Menschen für vollwertige Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft ansehen um ihnen was zu verkaufen? Um es mal hart zu formulieren...

2.

Mathe will geübt sein: 
Der TE hat mit keinem Wort auch nur annähernd angedeutet das unter umständen eventuell vielleicht... nur 1% der Frauen überraschend gut aussehen könnten. Eine von Fünf macht wenn man Adam Riese Glauben schenken darf immer noch 20% und ich glaube mit dieser Einschätzung liegt er garnicht schlecht.

Es ist Fakt, dass besonders im Genre Onlinerollenspiel viele außergewöhnliche Gestalten unterwegs sind, wenn ich das mal so formulieren darf.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass viele garnicht merken dass sie Freaks sind, da sie eigentlich genau so sind wie ihre Freunde... dass es sich um ein Freundeskreis von Freaks handeln könnte kommt vielen nicht in den sinn. Ich benutze das Wort Freak in keiner beleidigenden Form, sondern viel eher als Synonym für ne gewisse... andersartigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich kann man sagen, dass die Beobachtungen vom TE nicht repräsentativ sind bei lediglich 100 Gamecard käufern im Monat, aber ich glaube schon, dass es sich um ein annähernd reallistisches Abbild der WoW-Community, bzw der Online Rollenspiel Community handelt.


----------



## Hephaistus (31. Oktober 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> wie kann man den geschäftsleiter sein und dann noch leuten iwas schlecht reden, ich wäre doch froh wenn jmd meinem müll kaufen würde xD naja frauen halt (net böse gemeint;P)



An Gamecards verdienen die Läden doch nichts... ist ne dienstleistung damit Kunden nicht in einen anderen Laden gehen und ihre Spiele in Zukunft dort kaufen


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Oktober 2009)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, was heute als Norm zu bezeichnen ist, würde ich Gott den Arsch küssen, dass ich nicht so 0815 bin... Ich rede jetzt nicht unbedingt von "Computerfreaks", aber ich finde Menschen viel interessanter, die sich nicht so extrem an Konventionen halten und viele Eigenarten haben. Für mich ist das Wort "Freak" sowieso viel eher positiv gemeint als abwertend.
Ich denk jeder hat so ne gewisse "deutsche Durchschnittlichkeit" in sich, zumindest teilweise, aber interessant sind eig. die feinen Facetten einer Persönlichkeit und diese kennen zu lernen.

Im übrigen kann ich ehrlichgesagt - bei genauerem Nachdenken ^^ - einige Aussagen, die hier über den Großteil der WoW-Community getroffen wurden, garnicht so weit hergeholt.

Tut mir leid wenn in meinem text viele rechtschreibfehler o.Ä sind, ist schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (31. Oktober 2009)

> Und das "leiter" im Namen ist in Zeiten des "Facility Managers" ungefähr soviel wert wie das Pfand auf ner PET Flasche.


mir wird richtig schlecht...
Lass mich raten, Du bist ein:

-Account Manager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Sales Manager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Kleinststransport-Logistiker?
-Facharbeiter für Zureichungstechnik?

Heisst "Schaufel" heute auch "UB 1 mit Handausleger und Kniezündung"?
Geil wär auch, wenn man dieses diskriminierende "Hartz4-Empfänger" ein-denglischen würde in:

*Costs-Producer*
"Guten Tag, mein Name ist Hans Zimmermann, ich bin Costs-Producer beim grössten deutschen Arbeitgeber!"

Ich lebe in Deutschland und für mich gibts diesen ganzen Quatsch mit gedenglischten Berufen nicht.


----------



## Anaamuu (31. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen.. 
Frau ? Check . 
WoW Zocker ? Check. 
Typ 1 - 5 ? Fail. 
GC Käuferin ? Fail. 

Ja ich bin weiblich, ein kleiner dicker Gnom der zockt. Nein Kellerwohnungen gabs hier nicht, also Dachgeschoßwohnung.
Ich geh jeden Tag raus, einkaufen all die kleinen Dinge des Alltags - trotzdem würdest _du_ mich auf 100 Meter nicht als Zockerin klassifizieren... du würdest mich eher für n Metalhead oder Goth halten. 
Ich bin genauso " Freak " wie du ein " Vorurteilsträger und Schubladendenker " bist. 

Dich würde ich als den Typen " Media Markt Verkäufer " einordnen, die einem pinke Mäuse verkaufen wollen oder Die Sims - alles schon erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder die einen an der Kasse blöd anglotzen, weil man Wrath in Händen hielt plus einer GameCard... oder weil  man ein Ersatzteil für den PC brauchte ( hey ich bin blond, ich dürfte mich damit gar nich auskennen !!!!!!elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... 

Ich habe einen Freund - der zockt auch .. mein Freundeskreis ist groß.

Ingame spiele ich nur weibliche Chars, lebe also bewusst mit der Gefahr angegraben zu werden. Who cares ? Wer wirklich quer schießt, bekommt eine aufn Deckel.  

Ich würd den TE als den einordnen, der mir damals in Kara / SSC den Raidlead nicht zutraute und mit einem Machospruch die Gruppe verließ - weil er nicht mit klarkam, das eine Frau das Sagen hat. Gott, was lag ich unterm Tisch vor Lachen.

Sollte dieser Text in Ansätzen was werden wie einst Damo hier ( bei weitem besser ) geschrieben hatte an Erfahrungsberichten : lass es. 
Es strotzt vor  Vorurteilen und Suhle " ich hab mit WoW aufgehört " , von dem klassischen Klischee " Frau zockt nicht !! " und vielen kleinen Schubladen. Da, wo ich dich nun auch reinstecke - ad acta.


----------



## Rotel (31. Oktober 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Den Text des TE hab ich gelesen, aber die weiteren 10 Seiten spare ich mir mal für eine kalte lange Winternacht auf.
> 
> Also ein Verkäufer bei einem Elektronik-Markt heißt heutzutage Verkaufsleiter, sehr interessant.
> Denn Verkaufsleiter bist Du sicher nicht, wenn die Rechtschreibung schon so schlecht ist, dann Text vor dem posten einmal durch Word laufen lassen.
> ...



Freut mich, dass du lesen kannst! Da ich gerade auf Flame aus bin möchte dir meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit schenken. 

Wie du anhand der über dem Thread stehenden Uhrzeit lesen kannst, wurde mein Thema um 2:23Uhr morgens verfasst. Da achte ich nicht sonderlich auf die Rechtschreibung, Hans! Ich achte nicht einmal jetzt besonders darauf und selbst im Job nicht, denn da gibt es eine Stelle die nennt sich Sekretärin. Das dieses Thema sich aus deiner Sicht, jeglicher "diskutablen Grundlage" entzieht ist okay. Aber warum schaust du dann auch hier rein? Warum schreibst du einen total nutzlosen Beitrag? Was willst du mir damit sagen? Warst du der Typ, welcher in der Schule die anderen Kinder wegen ihren schlechten Noten ausgelacht hat? Bist du schwul, dass du dir versuchst mein Erscheinungsbild vorzustellen? Oder ganz einfach geistig ein wenig zurückgeblieben, dass du keine zehn Posts weiter oben nicht lesen kannst, was genau der Sinn an diesem Thema ist/war?

Apropos, Anamuu

Nein das sollte kein "Text à la Damo" werden. Und du solltest mich auch nicht als oberflächlich und arrogant bezeichnen, wirkst du doch in diesem Moment genau gleich. Denn dein Text, deine Antwort, strotzt nur so von Vorurteilen (gegen mich) und arroganten Auesserungen gegenüber Leuten die (wie dein Raidleiter) vileicht einfach eine andere Art haben?! 

Ich freue mich für die Leute welche den Text hier verstanden haben. Es ist mir scheissegal wenn PersonX und KleinkariertY nun denkt: "Ach mensch ist der Typ arrogant" - Wenn ihr doch so cool seit wie ihr behauptet, warum nervt euch denn die Zynik? Würdet ihr mich privat richtig kennen, eure Vorurteile die ihr so verdonnert ablegen, eure Arrganz die ihr so hasst ablegen...ja dann würdet ihr merken was hier Sache ist und all dies nicht zutrifft. Aber Gott sei Dank muss ich mich in meinem Freundeskreis nicht mit solch oberflächlichen Typen/Frauen rumschlagen! Die ganzen Freaks hier welche das Gefühl haben, sie müssen Wasser predigen, selbst jedoch Wein trinken...i don't care! Guckt in den Spiegel bevor ihr schlechtes Karma streut!

Und...weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schönes Leben noch

*Edit* Ach ja und ich bin auch nicht auf der Suche nach einer WoW-spielenden Prinzessin die ich anbaggern kann. Ich bin absolut glücklich mit meiner Freundin die kein WoW spielt. Wenn ich eine Frau nunmal hübsch finde zeige ich das auch in Form eines dezenten Kompliments. Dieses "Kompliment" war in der erwähnten Situation der totale Unglaube, dass eine dermassen attraktive Frau WoW spielt. Das hat sie auch gecheckt, daher kam auch das "überrascht" mit dem neckenden lächeln. Das nächste mal wenn besagte Dame wieder meinen Weg kreuzen sollte werde ich sie mal auf den Thread hier aufmerksam machen. Bin gespannt was sie dazu meint.


Rotel


----------



## Esda (31. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich bin immer froh, wenn die Leute mir sagen: was, DU spielst WOW?! *entsetztes Gesicht*
Ich kenn die Vorurteile und freu mich, dass man es mir nicht direkt anmerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich spiel - siehe Sig - auch männliche Charaktere. Mein Baby <3

Hört mal auf zu flamen (vor allem die ... jetzt hätt ich fast Weiber geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der Text ist nicht so ganz ernst. Danke.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für die Leute welche den Text hier verstanden haben. Es ist mir scheissegal wenn PersonX und KleinkariertY nun denkt: "Ach mensch ist der Typ arrogant" - Wenn ihr doch so cool seit wie ihr behauptet, warum nervt euch denn die Zynik? Würdet ihr mich privat richtig kennen, eure Vorurteile die ihr so verdonnert ablegen, eure Arrganz die ihr so hasst ablegen...ja dann würdet ihr merken was hier Sache ist und all dies nicht zutrifft. Aber Gott sei Dank muss ich mich in meinem Freundeskreis nicht mit solch oberflächlichen Typen/Frauen rumschlagen! Die ganzen Freaks hier welche das Gefühl haben, sie müssen Wasser predigen, selbst jedoch Wein trinken...i don't care! Guckt in den Spiegel bevor ihr schlechtes Karma streut!


Weil das ein Wunder Punkt ist. Wenn jemandem dauernd sagt er ist Fett, wird er irgendwann mal auszucken, egal obs stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (31. Oktober 2009)

Du musst die Kunden von zwei Monaten, sprich 200 Prepaid-Karten betrachten, denn eine hält 60 Tage ;-)

Ja, du hast recht, ich kenne auch bloß eine wirklich hübsche WoW-Spielerin.


----------



## Anaamuu (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach gottchen Rotel.. hab ich doch heut morgen glatt die Sarkasmus Tags vergessen... ich pöhses Weib aber auch ...  dabei wollt ich dir nur mal auf _meine_ Art den Spiegel vorhalten...

Und nicht mein Raidlead hatte Probleme damit - ICH war der Raidlead, der sich den saudämlichsten Machospruch geben lassen musste... 

In diesem Sinne,
lern lesen. 



> Weil das ein Wunder Punkt ist. Wenn jemandem  dauernd sagt er ist Fett, wird er irgendwann mal auszucken, egal obs  stimmt oder nicht.



Ich bin nich dick - nur zu klein für mein Gewicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( wobei mich das nich stört, wenns wirklich einer sagen tät .. da hab ich n Fell wie n Elefant - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


----------



## Hephaistus (31. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Ich bin nich dick - nur zu klein für mein Gewicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Elefanten haben ein Fell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahktal (31. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Wie du anhand der über dem Thread stehenden Uhrzeit lesen kannst, wurde mein Thema um 2:23Uhr morgens verfasst. Da achte ich nicht sonderlich auf die Rechtschreibung, Hans! Ich achte nicht einmal jetzt besonders darauf und selbst im Job nicht, denn da gibt es eine Stelle die nennt sich Sekretärin.



Dieser recht kurze Satz, außerhalb des ursprünglichen Beitrages zeigt doch eindeutig die Qualität des Beitragerstellers. Selbst um 2 Uhr Nachts sollte noch ein Verkaufsleiter in der Lage sein das Wort "vielleicht" richtig zu schreiben. Da das aber durchgehend falsch geschrieben wurde, alle Achtung, das grenzt an Verachtung der deutschen Sprache gegenüber. Ich will nichts gegen Tippfehler sagen, aber das?

 Zweiter Punkt, Sekretärin. Na selbst bei einem geschlossenen Auge sieht man doch noch deutlich wie die Weltanschauung hier ist.

 Es ist immer traurig wie sehr sich doch Menschen im deutschen Dienstleistungssektor in ihrer Wortwahl vergreifen. Die reine Beurteilung eines Menschen nach seinem Äußeren hat schon viele von ihnen auf Glatteis gebracht.

 Ich rate einfach etwas vorsichtiger mit den eignen Posts zu sein. Man kann solche Texte auch lustig schreiben ohne, dass sie arrogant oder überheblich rüber kommen. Da muss man sich dann allerdings mehr Mühe geben und sollte sich selbst nicht so erhaben im eigenen Post hinstellen. Es wäre sogar lustiger, wenn man sich selbst kritischer betrachtet.

 Der Text an sich ist nicht unlustig, nur ist es weit aus lustiger zu "beobachten" wie Männer aller Altersklassen auf eine weibliche Stimme im TS reagieren. Vor allem wie die Meisten  kuschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 So weit so gut. Freu mich auf alle möglichen Reaktionen, ja auch "flames". Ich krieg so wenig Aufmerksamkeit.
 Ich hätte ja die mit der zu vielen Schminke angesprochen. Bin ja auch selbst nicht der Norm gefallend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hagbardceline (31. Oktober 2009)

*gähnt* ...


----------



## TonyHoly (31. Oktober 2009)

Brahktal schrieb:


> Dieser recht kurze Satz, außerhalb des ursprünglichen Beitrages zeigt doch eindeutig die Qualität des Beitragerstellers. Selbst um 2 Uhr Nachts sollte noch ein Verkaufsleiter in der Lage sein das Wort "vielleicht" richtig zu schreiben. Da das aber durchgehend falsch geschrieben wurde, alle Achtung, das grenzt an Verachtung der deutschen Sprache gegenüber. Ich will nichts gegen Tippfehler sagen, aber das?
> 
> Zweiter Punkt, Sekretärin. Na selbst bei einem geschlossenen Auge sieht man doch noch deutlich wie die Weltanschauung hier ist.



 Mein erster Beitrag bei Buffed wird sogleich ein Flame.

 Wie kolosal KLEINKARIERT musst du sein, wenn du denkst, dass jemand der Morgens um halb 3Uhr ein "e" vergisst die Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht? "Nix gegen Tippfehler" du bist doch echt ein Spieser sondergleichen! Was seit ihr hier überhaupt für vollidiotische Lackaffen? Sorry aber das nagt echt an mir! Lasst dem Mann doch seine Ansichten, auch wenn es zu 90% wahrscheinlich nur - schlechter - Humor war! Und ich wäre ECHT froh, wenn ich eine Sekretärin hätte! Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass er's zu was gebracht hat und du wahrscheinlich nix anderes hast als deine Hand und deinen PC!

Ich kann mir die Situation die er erlebt hat als durchaus lustig vorstellen! Ihr solltet wirklich mal eure kleinidiotischen Ansichten überdenken und mal beachten, dass es da draussen auch andere Handlungen als die euren gibt!

Tschö


----------



## Brahktal (31. Oktober 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> ... Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass er's zu was gebracht hat und du wahrscheinlich nix anderes hast als deine Hand und deinen PC!
> ... überdenken und mal beachten, dass es da draussen auch andere Handlungen als die euren gibt!



Es beweißt nur, dass Du kaum besser bist als Du mich hinstellst. Btw. es fehlt auch ein "l". Ich habe auch nichts dagegen ein Spießer zu sein, aber man sollte sich schon etwas Mühe geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wie Du siehst habe ich zu meinem eigenen Status nichts geschrieben, aber da es Dich ja scheints zu stören scheint. Ich habe mehr als meine Hand und meinen PC. Danke für die Sorge.
Will sagen bin nicht neidisch nur verärgert über Menschen, die sich besser hinstellen als andere und dann mit der Kritik, die sie ernten nicht umgehen können.

Wenn ich einen Thread eröffne muss ich damit rechnen auf Antwort in eben jenem zu stoßen. Wenn es dann noch so formuliert ist, so provoziere ich Kritik. Genau wie ich das auch mit meinem Beitrag bezweckt habe.

Aber danke noch mals für die Sorgen und Deine Erleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Lies doch bitte einfach noch mals nach was ich kritisiere.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> Was seit ihr hier überhaupt für vollidiotische Lackaffen?



bitte nicht verallgemeinern!
danke ^^


----------



## TonyHoly (31. Oktober 2009)

Brahktal schrieb:


> Es beweißt nur, dass Du kaum besser bist als Du mich hinstellst. Btw. es fehlt auch ein "l". Ich habe auch nichts dagegen ein Spießer zu sein, aber man sollte sich schon etwas Mühe geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso sollte er sich in einem Web-Forum bitteschön Mühe geben?? Anscheinend hat er ja einiges erreicht, wenn er schreibt, dass er 50 Mitarbeiter führt. Ich weiss was dahinter für eine Verantwortung und Mühe steckt! An seiner Stelle würde ich einen Dreck um Meinungen von Leuten wie dir geben, welche erbärmlich in einem Webforum dumm kritisieren müssen. 
Und wo stellt er sich besser hin als andere? Ich hab mir den kompletten Thread mehrfach durchgelesen, kann aber nichts dergleichen entdecken?! Haluzinierst du?

Hobbypsychologen...lasst den Leuten doch ihre Art zu leben. Ausserdem kennst du die Person nicht, woher nimmst du dir die Freiheit solche Anmerkungen zu machen?! Eventuell ist er ja der netteste Kerl! Aber hey, dumm quatschen kann man schnell, speziell in einem Webforum.


----------



## Zhiala (31. Oktober 2009)

Ein wenig grinsen musste ich schon beim lesen, über die Leute die sich hier künstlich aufregen sogar noch mehr als über den Text des TE

Ich selber bin ne Frau, Ende 20 und seit 2 Jahren kauf ich keine Game Cards mehr. 

Inwiefern ich ein Freak bin überlasse ich anderen zu entscheiden obwohl ich wohl aufgrund meiner Hobbies zu dieser Gruppe zähle. Ich bin weder besonders dick (1.76m/55kg) noch besonders hässlich auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein Model bin. Manchen mag es überraschen aber ich habe ein RL das ich mit einem Mann, 2 Katern und nem Welpen teile.  

Ich spiele nur weibliche Chars, besonders eine Tauren Kriegerin, eine Elfen Pala (beide Tank), eine Tauren Druidin und nun auch noch eine Hexe und eine Schurkin - sowie etliche kleinere Twinks

Woran auch immer das liegen mag scheint es üblich zu sein den Spaten rauzuholen und das Niveau tieferzulegen wenn ein Haufen mehr oder minder erwachsener männlicher Wesen zusammen rumgammeln *lach* 
Aber ihr könnt euch trösten: Das ist nicht nur online so sondern auch im täglichen Leben.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (31. Oktober 2009)

Jetz weiss ich auch wo immer diese süßen Stimmen ausm TS herkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Jetz weiss ich auch wo immer diese süßen Stimmen ausm TS herkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TS ist da sone sache, da merkst du schlecht wer vor dir ist. 
Das uebelste war, als im Raid im Ts ein weiblicher Spieler angemacht wurde, den ich kannte...sie ist 13.


----------



## Super PePe (1. November 2009)

Der Text sei also zynisch?. Naja jedem das seine. Dazu fällt mir nur noch Heine ein, den ich anbei zitiere:

"Sie saßen und tranken am Theetisch,
Und sprachen von Liebe viel.
Die Herren, die waren ästhetisch,
Die Damen von zartem Gefühl.

Die Liebe muß seyn platonisch,
Der dürre Hofrath sprach.
Die Hofräthin lächelt ironisch,
Und dennoch seufzet sie: Ach!

Der Domherr öffnet den Mund weit:
Die Liebe sey nicht zu roh,
Sie schadet sonst der Gesundheit.
Das Fräulein lispelt: wie so?

Die Gräfin spricht wehmüthig:
Die Liebe ist eine Passion!
Und präsentiret gütig
Die Tasse dem Herren Baron.

Am Tische war noch ein Plätzchen;
Mein Liebchen, da hast du gefehlt.
Du hättest so hübsch, mein Schätzchen,
Von deiner Liebe erzählt."


----------



## Shadowphoenix (1. November 2009)

Sry wenn ich das so sagen kann für mich klingt das so als wen DU selber einer der größten ´´freaks´´ bist die rum rennen und versuchst andere runter zumachen ich kenne mehr als 5 Frauen die WoW spielen (hmm wieder die 5hmmmm) wo du genauso überascht wärst vllt und minimum 3 von den spilen erfolgreich iner arena (bei der einen die spielt ehr mittelmässig aber sie spielt auch mit mir ich ziehe runter ;D) also was du da schreibst ist quatsch ich bin selber einzelhandelskaufmann und kann nur sagen das viele WoW spieler Nett und alles andere als schüchtern sind aber naja du kannst deine meinung gerne behalten aber fakt ist das sehr viele schöne frauen pc spielen,Horror Filme und Fussball schaun dabei aufn sofa chillen mitn Bier in der Hand ja wir haben es halt das jahr 2009 da bleibt mir nur zu sagen:

EPIC FAIL


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er sich in einem Web-Forum bitteschön Mühe geben??



Weil das eine Form von Höflichkeit ist. Du rülpst und grunzt ja auch nicht beim reden mit anderen, auch wenn sie dich dann trotzdem verstehen.

Zum zweiten wirken Posts, die grob den Regeln der deutschen Sprache entsprechen, wesentlich glaubhafter, vor allem wenn man den moralischen Zeigefinger hebt und meint andere belehren oder massregeln zu müssen. So ist das was du schreibst lediglich ein Gefühlsausbrauch mit dem du dich ziemlich lächerlich machst. Aber da kannst du dir mit dem TE, der im Verlauf des Threads nur noch durch Herumgezicke auffällt, die Hand geben. RL Karten sind übrigens immer ganz schlecht. Da sieht man immer sofort die Hilflosigkeit des anderen zu argumentieren. Solche Leute kann man einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Sie dienen bestenfalls noch als schlechte Witzfigur. Bitte mehr Emo Posts zu meiner persönlichen Belustigung schreiben plx!

@TE
Was ist Zynik? 
Zynismus? Ja? Nein? Vielleicht? 
PRO TIP: Wenn dir solche Begriffe nicht geläufig sind benutze sie einfach nicht. Du solltest dir mehr Mühe geben imo tbh..


----------



## Unendlichkeit (1. November 2009)

Warum bekomm ich diese Aussage jeden Tag bestätigt:


Das Gerede der Menschen ist weniger wert als das Grunzen der Schweine.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (1. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du Vollpfosten.
> 
> Edith: Wer es nötig hat, in einem WoW-Forum zwanghaft lustigen Text zu schreiben ist für mich der größte Freak von allen..
> Verdammt!



Ich finde das nicht lustig.

Es ist wahnsinnige Massenidiotie.












 - Meine Meinung -


----------



## progamer2 (1. November 2009)

@TE
Ich denke mal du und dein Laden ist ne Freak Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Darum kommen nur Freaks zu euch weil sie sich da wohlfühlen. Und die eine Ausnahme wird bestimmt nicht nochmal den Fehler machen und bei dem Ober Freak einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
mfg: leckmir


----------



## Gnorfal (1. November 2009)

progamer2 schrieb:


> @TE
> Ich denke mal* du und dein Laden ist ne Freak Show*
> 
> 
> ...


ich nehme stark an, Du bist in der Geisterbahn aufgewachsen?
Das Schöne an diesem Thread hier ist, dass genau die sich hier mit Flames zu Wort melden, die der TE gemeint hat.
Ja, die dummen entlarven sich immer selbst.


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (1. November 2009)

Oh man, irgendwann musste doch so ein Thema ja eröffnet werden.
Was ist daran so UNGLAUBFASSBAR (<- eigenartiges Fleisch, ähm eigenartiges WORT bewusst geschrieben...) dass auch Frauen Interesse am PC Zocken, sprich auch mal am WoW Zocken haben, finden, blablablubb und genauso sehr PRO werden wie wir... wie einige. Wir wollen n00bs ja nicht in das Boot holen. Das ist ja bekanntlich voll.

Nein, ich bin KEINE Frau, vorab. Nur weil ich so stark Partei ergreife.
Ich bin selber ein Mann. Rischtig.
Wo ich das Thema in den ersten Zeilen gelesen habe, kam mir selbstredend sofort meine Erfahrung mit Frauen in WoW wortwörtlich HOCH:

/raid Okay Leute, kommt mal jetzt alle aufs TS, wir wolln Nax heute noch clearn und nicht ohne Absprache rum-Bruderschaftlern (Gimp Gilde auf Zuluhed, btw nicht beliebt).

<New Player> - hay
<New Player> - moin
<New Player> - abend!
<New Player> - gudn tach
- Zwischenruf/Antwort: Hay - abend
<New Player> - *weibliche Stimme* Guten Abend
- ZwischenRUFE - hey - huhu - hay - abend - moin (5 Minuten Später endlich Ruhe... -.-)

So geht das doch immer. Noch schlimmer war das in meiner alten Gilde als auch eine Frau im TS jointe und es im /g Chat hieß:

/g frag sie mal einer was, möchte ihre stimme wieder hören
/g die hat so ne schöne stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/g soll ich die fragen ob die zu uns in die gilde kommt? ham wir eine tolle stimme immer im raid ^^

Auf diese Zeilen im Chatlog beschlich sich meiner Selbst der allseits bekannte FREMDSCHAM.
Wenn man sich mit einer Gänsehaut für das peiniche Verhalten ANDERER schämt.
Abartig, sei es Jugendlicher, Kind oder AltEisen, welches im TS sitzt. Allesamt verkörpern die Notgeilheit, wenn sowas von sich gegeben wird.
Bah!
Es ist traurig mit anzusehen wie die Männer förmlich darum KÄMPFEN (auch kleine Männer) die Aufmerksamkeit der weiblichen Spielerin zu ergattern.
Manche gingen sicher auch über Leichen. *Sarkasmus ON und wieder OFF*
Keiner soll mir sagen, ich läge damit falsch.
Was wurde mich gefragt von der Mitspielerin, nachdem die Leute im TS auch noch gesagt haben, wie total geil sie ihre Stimme fänden?!:
[InGameNick]: sind die immer so? is ja krank ôO wenn die so weiter machen gehe ich wieder...
Wie Frauen im Spiel bevormundet werden. Schreckhaftig.
Ich mache keinen großartigen Unterschied ob Mann oder Frau mit mir gerade redet oder schreibt InGame.
Wenn ich wen nett finde nach nem Raid oder so dann nehme ich Frauen genauso in die F List wie wenn n Mann nett rüberkommt.
Das Klischee existiert doch überall.

Mann verursacht blöden Wipe durch Massenpull:
Leader (männl): Arschloch! Bist du komplett scheisse im Kopf?!?!?! *Kick*
Frau verursacht blöden Wipe durch Massenpull:
Leader (männl): ... nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nein nein, kann jedem mal passieren... ich bezahl dir auch die Repkosten... was? plattenträger? ach past schon (*.*)

Der letzte Punkt ist Frauen und Loot:
Es ist das eine, wenn Männer, nur um gut anzukommen, auf Loot für die Frau im Raid passen.
Aber das andere, wenn diese verzogene Art und Weise sich einbrennt.
Wurde ernsthaft in einer Managruft Gruppe mir geflüstert von der weiblichen DK Spielerin:
"wenn das schwert droppt bei dem boss passt du dann für mich? ich bin immerhin eine frau"
Fassunglos. Nur eine Antwort:
"Auch wenn du Blizzard persönlich wärst, würde ich nicht für dich passen. Nur weil du eines anderen Geschlechtes bist, hast du keine Privilegien vor mir. Ich glaub es hackt!"

Noch eine Ergänzung dazu, dass niemand glauben kann, dass Frauen WoW spielen.
Kindererziehung ist immer gleich.
Hat sich so eingebürgert. Mädchen werden mit Puppen aufgezogen. Mit ihnen wird geschmust und gekuschelt. Während mit Jungen gekäbbelt wird und ihnen statt Puppen Autos gegeben werden.
Grobmotorik gegen Gefühl und Verantwortung.
Fast nur Männer spielen WoW. Folgt, dass die Art der Erziehung zu eher aufkommender Interesse für Technik führt und der Spieltrieb gepaart wird mit der Interesse für Technik. = WoW.
Da Mädchen anders erzogen werden, kommen sie nicht so oft auf diesen einfachen Weg daran.
Vllt erklärt das dem einen oder anderen warum es so viele Männer gibt, statt Frauen in WoW.

PS zum Bild der Frau und des Mannes in WoW:
Außenstehende sehen Dokumentation über n verklemmten Hartz 4 Empfänger-Penner auf VOX.
Der Herr ist arbeitslos. Tut nichts dagegen. Zockt den ganzen Tag Sieht ungepflegt aus.
Was denkt der Außenstehende?
"So sehen alle WoW Spieler aus! Sind alles ungepflegte Penner!"
Wer die Mehrheit an WOW Spielern sieht, die durchaus normal in den Alltag passen, würde nie sagen:
"Das ist ein WoW Spieler."
Die Medien mit ihren Dokumentationen suchen sich doch die Interviewten nach immer dem gleichen Shema raus:
"Mh, der spielt WoW, aber studiert nebenbei und hat viele Freunde... Nein, den nehmen wir nicht."
"Ah, der spielt das auch!... Aber ist Geschäftsleiter eines Großunternehmens... Auch nicht."
"Wohnt bei Mutti. Keine Freunde. Schule abgebrochen. Spielt auch WoW. Den nehmen wir für unsere 3 stündige Reportage über DIE WoW SPIELER. Herbert? Kamera an!"

lg: Chris, aka a Sírina. TEH |-|0ly  pr13$t0r!


----------



## Sarif (1. November 2009)

Kenn das Phänomen (richtig geschrieben ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) der weiblichen Stimme sehr gut.
Der Gildenleiter meiner alten Gilde war wohl leicht notgeil.
Im TS: Wir reden vergnügt.

Plötzlich kommt eine Frauenstimme: Guten abend die Herren
Gildenleiter: Wow wie geil du klingst , bitte stöhn doch einmal für mich dann kommst du auch ein Rang höher.
Die Dame: Was soll das denn nur weil ich Frau bin soll ich gleich Sexobjekt sein?
Gildenleiter: Komm mach es infach einmal
Ich: Dann lass sie doch in Ruhe wenn sie es nicht will
Gildenleiter: Halt du dich mal schön da raus

Ende der Geschichte : Ich wurde aus der Gilde gekickt.

Ich benehme mich gegenüber jedem gleich der nett zu mir ist , egal  ob Mann oder Frau.
Ich als pubertierender ( richtig geschrieben?^^ ) Jugendlicher (14 Jahre) benehme mich in so Sache besser als unser 35 Jähriger Gildenleiter



MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonyHoly (1. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> *RL Karten sind übrigens immer ganz schlecht*. Da sieht man immer sofort die Hilflosigkeit des anderen zu argumentieren. Solche Leute kann man einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Sie dienen bestenfalls noch als schlechte Witzfigur.



Versteh ich nicht genau. Wieso sollte das hilflos, nicht ernst zu nehmend, witzig oder sonst was sein? Er wird schon seinen Grund haben mit RL Karten zu spielen. Oder ist jeder der das macht zwangsläufig ein Quasimodo und Wanabe, selbst in einem Webforum?!

Viele begreifen hier wohl noch immer nicht um was es geht. Man lese den ersten Absatz des Threads, insbesondere den letzten Satz. Ich denke, dass Rotel hier niemanden beleidigen wollte. Was tust du, wenn dich auf der Strasse einer anquatscht: "Hey du Freak"? Verbietest du ihm dann seine Meinung? Oder suchst du die sachliche Diskussion? "Wieso nennst du mich Freak" <- das fragt hier keiner! Jeder einzelne Flamer hier fühlt sich angepisst und schwingt grosse Reden, ganz entgegen seiner Reaktion in einer "wahren Situation". 
Vileicht solltet ihr mal Fragen, weshalb der TE WoW-Spieler als "Freak-Show" bezeichnet? Die Antwort wird sein, weil er dies so erlebt hat. Der Mensch ist das Ergebnis seiner Erfahrungen, dass war schon immer (beim Grossteil der Leute) so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Und prompt läuft eines Tages ein hübsches Mädel in sein Geschäft und bereichert seinen Fundus, ja zerstört sogar seine Vorurteile. 
Ausnahmen und Regeln?! Wenn der TE von 100 kaufenden Kunden die PPC's kaufen 80 als Freak's definiert wird das schon seinen Grund haben. Er spricht halt einfach nicht von den restlichen 20 die durchaus "normale" Leute sind in seinen Augen, weil die nicht der Kern des Themas sind. 

Die Grenze zwischen Selbstbewusstsein und Arroganz war schon immer schmal. Wenn jemand sagt, er sieht gut aus, was ist er dann?! In den Augen des "Freaks" arrogant. In den Augen des "Normalos" selbstbewusst!


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

TonyHoly schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht genau. Wieso sollte das hilflos, nicht ernst zu nehmend, witzig oder sonst was sein? Er wird schon seinen Grund haben mit RL Karten zu spielen.



Es ging hier gar nicht um ihn sondern um dich.



TonyHoly schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass er's zu was gebracht hat und du wahrscheinlich nix anderes hast als deine Hand und deinen PC!



Viel Spass noch beim flamen, wie du es nennst, oder sollte ich besser sagen herumzicken? Und vergiss nicht.. die Leute, die eine andere Meinung haben als du, sind stets Loser irl.
Ich halte dich für geistig minderbemittelt.. und ich habe Mitleid.


----------



## hey dude (1. November 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *
> Kundin Drei: Malygos, Herr der Magie.* Das Mädel, zirka 16, hat die Haarfarbe von Malygos Haut. Blau. Wirkt hypernervös, gestresst schon fast chaotisch. Ich lächle.
> *
> Kundin Vier: Neltharion, Herr der Erde. *_Auch bekannt als Deathwing_. Das Mädel, zirka 20, hat ungefähr soviel Make-Up aufm Gesicht wie meine Freundin in einem Monat braucht. Weisser Teint, dunkle Augenringe. Ich lächle.


Haha, genau die zwei Typen kenne ich. Die eine persönlich, die andere aus der Gilde. Beschreibung perfekt^^

Aber bei den Männern bin ich absolut nicht einverstanden. Ich habe schon viele Männer/Jungs getroffen die WoW spielen, aber richtige Freaks sind nicht darunter. Mag ja sein, dass du sie so einschätzt, aber selbst diejenigen, die auf den ersten Eindruck etwas nerdhaft aussehen, bilden eine Minderheit.

mfg Dude


----------



## TonyHoly (1. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Viel Spass noch *beim flamen*, wie du es nennst, oder sollte ich besser sagen *herumzicken*? Und vergiss nicht.. die Leute, die eine andere Meinung haben als du, sind stets Loser irl.
> *Ich halte dich für geistig minderbemittelt.*. und ich habe Mitleid.





TonyHoly schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen Selbstbewusstsein und Arroganz war schon immer schmal. Wenn jemand sagt, er sieht gut aus, was ist er dann?! In den Augen des "Freaks" arrogant. In den Augen des "Normalos" selbstbewusst!



Wenn du den Zusammenhang nicht siehst bist du selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (1. November 2009)

Irgendwie erschliesst sich mir nicht der Zusammenhang zwischen Arroganz und Selbstbewusstsein auf der einen Seite und halbseidenen Kinderflames und RL Karten auf der anderen.
Du bist einfach nur ein Schwätzer, der nicht mehr weiss, was er in seinem letzten Post geschrieben hat, und du bist langweilig. War das der Zusammenhang?


----------



## Düstermond (2. November 2009)

Der Autor des Threads hätte sein Erlebnis vielleicht lyrisch schildern sollen. So würde die "WoW-Spielender Kassierer trifft auf Frau"-Thematik besser zur Geltung kommen als in einem recht langweilig formulierten Essay.


----------



## Amerelia (2. November 2009)

Sorry aber einen größeren scheiß hab ich noch nicht gelesen .....

oh man


----------



## Floing1 (2. November 2009)

er teilt ja im grunde nur seine meinung mit, wen diese auf vorurteilen und klischees beruhen dan ist das eben so ;-)


----------



## gigalord (2. November 2009)

Also ich lass da auch mal meinen Senf zu ab.
Ich war grade mit einer Frau aus meiner Gilde am WoW spielen wir suchten noch einen Tank für Todesminen.
Wir suchten also beide ich schrieb einen an und er meinte nur:,,Nein, keine Lust ich muss gleich off." 
2 Minuten später sagte meine Mitspielerin ich habe einen gefunden sie lud ihn ein und wer war es der Tank von eben der mich abgewiesen hat.
Ich fragte ihn wieso er jetzt auf einmal Zeit hätte und er meinte doch ganz trocken:,,Ich habe mich in der Zeit verguckt."


----------



## Strickjacke (2. November 2009)

"Vileicht" kaufst du dir einmal einen DUDEN und lernst vernünftige Rechtschreibung.

Ich frage mich was dieser sinnlose Thread bewirken soll.
(Sollen sich Spieler keine Gamecard mehr kaufen, dann wackelt aber dein Job mein Guter, in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise muss man um JEDEN Kunden froh sein, das weiss dein Arbeitgeber bestimmt)

Den Verkaufleiter nehme ich dir nicht ab, Azubi eher, tippe ich mal. 

Schreib doch bitte genau wo du arbeitest, damit man mal einige Worte mit deinem Arbeitgeber sprechen kann. 
(Ja man kann sich über unkompetente oder auch unfreundliche Verkäufer beschweren. Ein Verkäufer ist nur für eines da. Hm.. Zum VERKAUFEN !?
 Du wirst nicht fürs Ausspotten der Kunden bezahlt. Einige Kunden fühlen sich von deinem Aussehen eventuell auch nicht sonderlich angesprochen, möchten nur "Ware" in eurem Laden kaufen,
manchen eurer Kunden (männlich) wäre eventuell eine vollbusige blonde gut aussehende Kassierin bei weitem lieber.)


In Zeiten von KOMASAUFEN udgl. WOW eine Freakshow nennen? Ich nenne es mal Realitätsfremd. Schalt mal dein TV Gerät an - Nachrichten gibts auf jedem Sender.
Schon mal draussen in der kalten Welt am Wochenende unterwegs gewesen? Im Restaurant, Café, etc.. Die ganze Welt ist voller Leute.

Ja und da gibt es Männer und auch Frauen. Wobei nicht Jede und Jeder das Aussehen eines Hochglanzmagazin Models hat.
Aber es gibt Menschen mit Charakter, Charisma, Intelligenz (ohne Buff) und es gibt Menschen die nicht so Oberflächlich sind und ihre Mitmenschen nicht nur nach dem Äusseren bewerten.

Dein Äusseres sehe ich hier im Forum nicht. Aber eines kann ich dir Versichern, so unsympathisch wie Du hier in deinem Post rüber kommst, war mir noch keiner.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. November 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Schreib doch bitte genau wo du arbeitest, damit man mal einige Worte mit deinem Arbeitgeber sprechen kann.



Denunziation - offensichtlich eine urdeutsche Tugend!



> (Ja man kann sich über unkompetente oder auch unfreundliche Verkäufer beschweren. Ein Verkäufer ist nur für eines da. Hm.. Zum VERKAUFEN !?



Man merkt, daß hier Leute noch nie im Verkauf oder in einem Bereich mit viel Kundenumgang gearbeitet haben. Nach einiger Zeit fragt sich dort jeder, ob er eigentlich der einzig geistig gesunde Mensch der ganzen Stadt ist.
Davon ab wird jeder gute Verkäufer einen Kunden zu einer bestimmten Gruppe zuordnen, um Verkaufstaktik und Umgang abzuschätzen. 

Es ist schon merkwürdig: Da schreibt jemand einen recht witzigen, nicht mal ernst gemeinten Text - und offensichtlich erkennen sich da einige Leute wieder und gehen umgehend in den Angriffsmodus; anders kann ich mir die heftigen Reaktionen nicht erklären. Sofort eilen sie alle herbei und erzählen, wie völlig durchschnittlich und absolut unbemerkenswert sie doch sind - bloß nicht in irgendeiner Weise auffallen, schnell beteuern, man sei eine Trendhure bzw. kleide sich wie 90 % der Mitmenschen nach der angesagten Massenmode.

Damit ihr noch was zum Aufregen habt, ein Spruch aus meiner ehemaligen WoW-Gilde (ein Haufen Freaks und Nerds aus Überzeugung): "Um die meisten Mädels, die WoW spielen, würden wir nicht mal würfeln wollen!"


----------



## Esda (2. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Um die meisten Mädels, die WoW spielen, würden wir nicht mal würfeln wollen!"



geil! => ab in meine Sig

Auch wenn ich andere Erfahrung gemacht hab mit den Mädels, die außer mir zocken. Aber das sage ich natürlich nur, weil ich selber 150 Kilo wiege und Pickel im Gesicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. November 2009)

Hihi, ich stelle mir grad vor wie sich der Großteil der Poster in diesem Thread auf den Boden werfen, mit den Fäusten trommln und mit schaumbedecktem Mund laut plärren:_

"Nein ich bin kein Freak Nein nein nein Ich nicht  ich bin keiner  wäähhh"_

(Ich bin übrigens ein Freak  und das möchte ich auch gern bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Wer wirklich Style hat, hat auch die Fähigkeit über sich selber zu lachen!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hihi, ich stelle mir grad vor wie sich der Großteil der Poster in diesem Thread auf den Boden werfen, mit den Fäusten trommln und mit schaumbedecktem Mund laut plärren:_
> 
> "Nein ich bin kein Freak Nein nein nein Ich nicht  ich bin keiner  wäähhh"_
> 
> ...



hört auf ihn!
der mann weiß wovon er redet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (2. November 2009)

ziemlich oberflächig betrachtet vom TE in meinen augen . Er ist ex wow'ler lässt eh nix gutes am spiel nur weil er sich vieleicht verändert hat und wälzt dieses mehr oder weniger auf die masse ab die seiner meinung gleich ist. Dabei kenn ich massig leute die dieses vorurteil wiederlegen würden, warscheinlich aber genauso viele die es bestätigen. Schlussendlich dieses aber in verbindung mit WoW zu bringen ist genau das gleiche wie die schlauen herrn der Politik alle spieler in einen Topf werfen wenns um sogenannte Killerspiele geht. Genauso wie im ewigen streit der Konsoleros Nintendo Spieler vs. All die ja ihn augen letztere eh nur kiddis sind usw. 

wie dem auch sei, ich versteh den TE schon ein wenig. Er verdient quasi sein Geld an der Quelle, ist vieleicht selber sauer das er sich nicht unter kontrolle hatte (nicht böse nehmen , jeder hier kennt das sucht potenzial von WoW) und das spiel wieder aufgeben musste. Trotzdem find ich das er nicht neutral ist, denn er hat nunmal seine meinung zu WoW und somit auch zu den Spielern die es spielen und ist jetzt erschrocken das da wer herkommt der komplett aus dem klische hinausfällt? Guten Tag willkommen in der Realität lieber TE , Schubladendenken wahr noch nie vorteilhaft denn du siehst es gibt auch jene die nicht in die typische WoW Spieler Schublade passen.

Ob nun WoW eine Freakshow ist sei mal dahin gestellt, ich würd eher sagen jeder der am Computer oder an der Konsole daddelt ist irgentwie freaky, spätestens wenn er sich dabei mal filmt und sichs dann mal anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein ich hab das noch nicht gemacht, aber ich kenn manche reaktionen von mir sei es nun bei WoW oder auf einem Pro Evo Tunier meines Cousin , wenn man sich da anschaut wie man abgeht ist das durchaus freaky aber jut dann sind wir das halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kanns aber nicht fest an einem spiel , der musik, oder sonst was machen.


----------



## Zauberziege (2. November 2009)

Das ganze erinnert mich an eine Buffed Show.
Wo damals das ingame Sprach-Modul neu war.
Wenn mein Gedächtnis nicht im stich läßt war das so das es überraschungen geben könnte.
Die leckere Blutelfe mit sonorer stimme sagt: Grüß Gott ich bin der alois ^^.

Alles in alles spiele ich lieber mit frauen zusammen. Die sind irgendwie lockerer und nicht so verbissen.

Viele Drops für euch

Ziege


----------



## Gnorfal (3. November 2009)

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, solche PN´s zu melden?


> pm
> proxxxx
> Profil ansehen
> Als Freund hinzufügen
> ...


Mich stört der Vergleich mit Hitler ein bisschen....


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Du dardst se ned veroeffentlichen. Melde sein Profil, mit der Beschreibung "Beleidigende PN"


----------



## New-Member (3. November 2009)

Seh ich absolut genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und du hast auch recht 70% aller WoW spieler sind Freaks!


----------



## CaptainZer0 (3. November 2009)

naja fuer mich sind die menschen im spiel auch nur wirklich charaktere, nicht die leute die sich dahinter befinden. von denen erwarte ich selbst nicht, dass sie besonders gesellschaftlich wertvoll sind, ist mir eigentlich auch wurst, fuer mich zaehlt im spiel dann doch allerhoechstens nur die spielerischen faehigkeiten. wenn ich wirklich diese wie von dir genannten trendigen herren oder huebschen aufgeschlossenen herren antreffen will, dann tu ich dass auch und zwar in der realen welt! ich meine so sollte es doch auch sein, oder will jmd ganzen ernstes seinen dicksten kumpel / kumpelin oder seine liebe des lebens ueber ein onlinespiel kennen lernen?
fuer mich bleib WoW also auch nur ein spiel....


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Naja, da geb ich dir nicht recht, Man kann sehr gute Freunde findne in WoW, was ist der Unterschied zwischen nen neun Kumpel in Wow gefunden, und dann gemeinsam was unternommen, oder im Kino/im Schwimmbad/ anderer Oeffentlichen einrichtung?
Normalerweise behandle ich die Charaktere nicht wie den Spieler, doch wenn man sich gut versteht...Ich hab vor 2-3 Monaten ne WoW pause eingelegt, und bin mit einer Freundin aus Wow taeglich per Email in Kontakt...


----------



## Pariktus (3. November 2009)

Wo findet man solche Frauen ?? 
Also das ist mein voller ernst
Ich bin kein Keller zocker Freak wobei Freak naja standart grazzzy^^
ich habe im Moment solch ein Frauen Verschleiß da meist bei Frauen wow Ein tabu-Thema
ist !
Also erlich das ist doch der Traum jedes wow Spieler !!
Eine wunderschöne Frau an seiner Seite wenn der raid los geht !
Und nicht dieses :" ja ist inordung kannst zocken " und im nächsten Moment hält sie es Dir vor^^

also wo findet man solche Frauen


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44080&hl= *Grins*
 Ohrensammlerlein hat uns die Arbeit genommen


----------



## Pariktus (3. November 2009)

WOW-Partner Suche omg 
Spiele seit der beta und hab noch nie etwas weibliches die: 
1. Singel ist
2. Unter 22 
3. aus meiner Gegend kommt
Dort gesehen.

daher nehm ich den normalen weg auf Partys

Sei den auf blackrock spielt eine solche !! XD

MfG


----------



## neosushi (3. November 2009)

Erst mal ein großes HALLO an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich fand den Beitrag schön zu lesen ung gut geschrieben.
Nicht der Thread ist das Problem sondern wir alle, die wir uns viel zu ernst nehmen. WOW ist ein Computerspiel, nicht mehr !!
Es ist da um Spaß zu haben (den haben einige schon verloren). Ich finde es immer schade zu lesen wie sich manche und das Spiel
viel zu ernst nehmen, lasst uns doch einfach Spaß haben. Ich betone noch mal "Spiel" wir reden nicht über Politik oder wie man 
den Weltfrieden herstellen kann. Es sind Pixel die uns Unterhalten sollen.

Just my 5 Cents


----------



## B@DB@RON (3. November 2009)

lieber rotel,

als erstes muss ich mich fragen, wie du es geschafft hast verkaufsleiter zu werden.

bestimmt nicht, in dem du dich von unten ( ich mein den gemeinen verkäufer ) nach oben gearbeitet hast, sondern eher wahrscheinlich mit nem höheren bildungsabschluß gleich in die führungsetage.

ich denke also, das du die "basic" nie richtig kennen gelernt hast.

warum ich der meinung bin? ganz einfach...ein verkäufer mit so einem "schubladendenken" wird niemals so erfolgreich sein, um so eine position zu erreichen.



ich bin selber führungskraft im verkauf und diese position habe ich dadurch erreicht, in dem ich auf meine kunden ( und auch kundinnen ) eingegangen bin, ihren bedarf abgefragt, und mich damit auseinander gesetzt habe.

was denkst du über wow spielende frauen ?

ich finde es sehr anmaßend was du von dir gibst.

ich bin verheiratet, und meine frau spielt genauso wie ich wow.

in unseren kleinen gilde mit ca. 50 membern spielen allein mit uns 7 pärchen!!!!!! deiner meinung nach alles mitglieder einer freakshow.


wir können von uns aus sagen, das wir unseren bekannten kreis sehr vergrößert haben seit dem wir wow spielen. wir unterhalten uns sogar viel mehr als früher miteinander, als wir noch abends gemeinsam vorm fernseher saßen und uns von ihm unterhalten ließen... jetzt sorgen wir selbst für unterhaltung.

wenn man kinder hat, und selbst nicht sooft vor die tür gehen kann, ist es sehr schön gleichgesinnte zu treffen und mit ihnen gemeinsam was zu unternehmen.

im vordergrund steht dabei nicht wow, sondern das miteinander.

dein beitrag zeigt wieder einmal das es einfach zuviele menschen gibt, die einfach nur einen beschränkten horizont haben.

und sowas ist verkaufsleiter.....rofl.

selbst wenn du dieses spiel nicht magst, setz dich damit ausseinander, und versuche als "richtiger" verkäufer deine kunden auch zu beraten in dem du ihnen vielleicht auch spielhilfen, wie zb. zum spiel passende keybords oder andere hardware verkaufst.

ich könnte einen mitarbeiter mit so einem denken nicht in meinem team gebrauchen.

das du negative erfahrungen mit dem spiel gemacht hast, lässt darauf schliessen, das du allein vorm rechner gesessen, und deine partnerin wahrscheinlich vernachlässigt hast, und ihr wegen diesem spiel sehr oft streit hattet.

klar, würd mir auch nicht gefallen, wenn meine partnerin allein diesem spiel nacheifern würde....aber es ist realen leben genauso wie im verkauf....bedarfsermittlung...du hast nur deine bedürnisse befriedigt...

hast du damals mal gedacht, deine partnerin mal neugierig auf wow zu machen ? bestimmt nicht, weil du wolltest wohl deine frau nicht in einer deiner 5 schubladen stecken....



freundlichst 

BB


----------



## BloodyAngel85 (3. November 2009)

Also, der Text ansich, hat mir auch gut gefallen, sonst hätt ich nen net gelesen.

Allerdings find ich es doch immer wieder etwas schade zu lesen, in welch einer Welt der Vorurteile wir doch leben.
Ich mein, es gibt ja wirklich einige Menschen, die dieses "Freak Game" spielen. Wenn alle so ausschauen, wie sie laut den Vorurteilen ausschauen sollten, hmm...

So wie es heute WoW gibt, so gab es früher andere Dinge, mit denen man sich speziell befasst hat. Obs irgendwelche Sportarten waren, oder einfach nur die "Fernseh Freaks"... Ja genau, früher galt jede Frau, die sich nachmittags vorm TV pflanzte, genau in diese "5-weibliche-Kunden-Regel" zu stecken. 
Heute, sind es dann eben die Frauen, die sich mit dem PC befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich gibt es diese vom TE beschriebenen Spieler. Früher warns dann die CS-Zocker, und heut sinds halt die WoW Zocker, bei denen man vor lauter Pickel kein Gesicht mehr sieht... bzw die nur alle 60-Tage ausm Keller kommen und sich ne neue GC holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find, es ist wirklich sehr sehr einfach eine Masse an Menschen in ein fettes Paket von Vorurteilen zu stecken. Leider... man sieht ein WoW-Zocker... 150kg, Pickel im Gesicht etc.... in einem TV-Interview.... ja dann weiss man genau.... GENAU SO schauen alle WoW-Zocker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die weiblichen Spielerinnen betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, es gibt sehr sehr sehr sehr viele Mädels die auch CS oder andere so genannte "Killerspiele" spielen, oder gespielt haben. Aber desswegen sind wir ja jetzt nicht verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und nein CS hab ich nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nur weil wir als Frauen PC spiele spielen und eben nicht häkeln, stricken etc, sind wir keine Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. obwohl son bissl... vielleicht... wer weiss das schon.


Ich selbst spiele auch keine männlichen Charakere. Und Frauen haben wir bei uns in der Gilde auch sehr viele. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass die alle "verstört" ausschauen. 

Dennoch find ich den Text vom TE doch sehr amüsant.... 
Ich mein, vielleicht hat die Kundin ihn auch nur "veräppeln" wollen und behauptet sie selbst zockt WoW, um den "Anmachen" zu entgehen und in Wirklichkeit hat sie die GC doch für ihren Freund gekauft... wer weiss das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Mhh wenn ich an meine 3 Jahre WoW denke hab ich auch ein paar böse Erinnerungen an Freaks (obwohl auch die meisten davon "menschlich" total in Ordnung waren). 

Aber wenn ich mal ein bißchen genauer nachdenke fällt mir grad so auf, dass die meisten weiblichen Zocker, welche ich wahrgenommen habe ziemlich hübsch sind, wie auch die meisten bei denen man(n) die RL-Bildchen hier im Forum in ihren Posts sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Da finde ichs am Wochenende schwerer ähnlich schöne Frauen in der Disco/in Clubs zu finden. Wenn man(n) bedenkt das von 200 Mädels nur auf ca. 20 das Wort "hübsch" zurtifft. Und dann nochmal mindestens 10-15 von den hübschen _mehr in der Nase als im Kopf_ hat, kann man(n) sich in WoW (bzw. auch Buffed, zumindest die meisten weiblichen User können ordentliche Konversationen führen) noch glücklich schätzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Langer Text kaum Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt immer Leute die extrem in Schubladen denken. Der Mensch an sich wird immer Vorurteile haben, Manche (sehr viel) mehr und Manche weniger.


----------



## Esda (3. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal mindestens 10-15 von den Hübschen, die _mehr in der Nase als im Kopf_ haben



Das wird immer geiler hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ihr Flamer nochmal die Bitte: nehmt es doch nicht so ernst! Ich denke nicht, dass er so ein krasses Schubladendenken wirklich hat. Das ganze ist nur zu unerer Unterhaltung.


----------



## Mellody (3. November 2009)

Also ich bin ne Frau, 24 und auch ganz hübsch anzusehen denk ich :-) . Ich spiel seit 2007 WoW und ich bin der Meinung, dass WoW und Frau sein sich net ausschließen genauso wie ich denke, dass man kein Freak sein muss, um WoW zu zocken. Mir machts Spaß und ich geh gern raiden, aber als Kellerkind bezeichne ich mich net.

Achja, ich bin Studentin, kann also auch net ganz blöde sein. ;-)
So long und nen schönen Tag! :-)

Mellody


----------



## Super PePe (3. November 2009)

Beide Lager, die hier ihre Masken fallen lassen, sind mir suspekt. Nicht weil sie beide spießbürgerliche Ansichten vertreten, sondern weil sie sich über die Abgrenzung zu etwas definieren. 
'Wenn 50 Millionen Menschen etwas Dummes sagen, bleibt es trotzdem  eine Dummheit.'¹

¹Anatole France


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. November 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> ...
> *
> Kundin Eins: Nozdormu, Herr der Zeit.* Das "Mädel" ist an die Fünfzig und hat ihre beste Zeit bereits hinter sich. Ich lächle.
> *
> ...



Ich lächle ! ^^ ... Nice geschrieben ...


----------



## Al Fifino (8. November 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Das wird immer geiler hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bingo. Das, was man am Anfang dieses Threads lesen kann, nennt sich "Ironie", in dieser krassen Form wohl sogar eher "Sarkasmus". Wer darauf vertraut, dass jegliches der dort stehenden Wörter mit vollem Ernst geschrieben worden ist, der sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er selbst nicht gerade eine Schublade auf-, den Threadersteller reingestopft und wieder zugemacht hat.

Der Text spielt in erster Linie auf Vorurteile an (klarer Fall von ironischem Text) und kommentiert diese mit bitterbösem Witz (folglich Sarkasmus). Abgesehen davon sind diese "Vorurteile" ja zu einem Großteil nicht so unbegründet, wie man meinen sollte. Vielleicht ist die Verteilung nicht so krass wie geschildert, aber viele der WoW-Zocker sind eher zurückgezogene, schüchterne Menschen, die mit anderen Menschen nicht so viel anfangen können wie andere Leute. Was nicht heißt, dass diese Menschen sozial benachteiligt oder gar asozial sind, aber manche kommen mit der Gesellschaft um sie herum eben besser zurecht als andere. Das Spiel "World of Warcraft" konfrontiert diese Menschen nicht mit anderen Leuten, sondern mit deren Stellvertretern - Charaktere. Sich mit denen zu unterhalten, fällt gleich um einiges einfacher. Schlussendlich ist das Ganze ein psychologischer Aspekt, aber im Nachhinein auch gar nicht so wichtig.

Kommen wir zur Rolle der Frau im WoW. Als Lustobjekt der "Freaks" gejagt und sofort schräg angeschaut, falls entdeckt - das ist und bleibt die typische Reaktion bei einem Spiel, das eher als Männerdomäne gilt. Angesichts der männlichen Schlichtheit auch kein Wunder, sollte man meinen: wie viele Frauen gibt es schon, die freiwillig 4 bis 5 Stunden vor dem PC hocken und raiden, damit eventuell mal etwas Tolles für den Charakter abfällt? Die Zeit könnte man genauso gut mit Schwätzen, Einkaufen, Shoppen, Nach-Schuhen-Suchen und vielen, vielen, vielen anderen Tätigkeiten nutzen... also Tätigkeiten, mit denen Mann nichts anfangen kann und von denen er sich tunlichst fern hält. Dass jetzt das weibliche Geschlecht plötzlich Spaß an der Dauerbeschäftigung von Mann finden, darf dementsprechend nicht sein. Schließlich halten wir uns doch auch von Schuh- und Kleidungsgeschäften fern, solange es uns möglich ist - warum sollte Frau also das gleiche Recht erhalten wie Mann, WoW zu zocken?

Frau muss also Mann sein, damit sie WoW zocken darf. Daraus folgt: Frau ist dick (wie typischer Keller-Mann), hat komische, runzelige, lichtscheue Haut (wie Keller-Mann), treibt keinen Sport (wie Keller-Mann) und spielt männliche Charaktere (wie Keller-Mann, solange er sich nicht am hübschen Apfel-Popo einer Elfe ergötzen will). Typische Vorurteile einer von Männern dirigierten, digitalen Welt, die andererseits auch auf die "reale Welt" angewandt werden können, denn: welcher Mann wird schon ernst genommen, wenn er gerne shoppen geht, ein Dutzend verschiedener Schuhe im Schrank stehen hat und gerne ein Schwätzchen mit dem Nachbarn hält? (Der erste Gedanke, der bei Mann auftaucht: "Schwul." Der erste Gedanke, der bei Frau aufkommt: "Perfekter Mann." Lustig, gell?)

Abgesehen also davon, dass viele WoW-Vorurteile von der spielenden Mehrheit erfüllt werden und der Mensch allgemein immer Vorurteile hat, um sich eine ungefähre Vorstellung anderer Menschen machen zu können, sehe ich keinen Grund darin, dem Schubladen-System entgegen zu treten - oftmals funktioniert es ja, und es ist umso spannender zu erfahren, dass man mal eine falsche Schublade geöffnet hat. Abgesehen davon erweitert man den Horizont doch sowieso ständig. Vor allem, wenn das bedeutet, dass man einem Mädel gegenüber steht, das süß genug zum Anbeißen aussieht, Humor besitzt und WoW spielt. 

"Irren ist menschlich.", heißt es, und das stimmt sicherlich.

Greets


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wieso, willste eine mit meinem Paddel? :>
> Bleibt freundlich und beim Thema.
> 
> Hab das Thema gern gelesen *breit schmunzel*
> ...


Oo jap das mit der laz0rgun zieht sie durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also obacht!


----------

